# JAKARTA / PALEMBANG - 2018 Asian Games / XVIII Asiad



## aismanggo (Aug 11, 2009)

adverg said:


> Give a try to Philippines, maybe can find a unique means of opening and closing ceremony since the entertainment talent of the Filipinos are well known in the world.


is not the time to try..committe should consider n to choose the best from the best..i know manila is good country,n have lot of talent but to look for it sport infrastructure..is not the best..i dont want to take a risk..sory to say..peace opon you..anyway,i love charice


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

kl have massive structure..from international best airport,the one n only f1 circuit in sea..best sport village.the grand national bukit jalil complex..also internasional standard for pisa(penang),putrajaya lake,shah alam stadium,good transportation.erl,star lrt,putra lrt..international athelic such nicole david,lee chong wei..daniel beego..n also lot of good talent.jaclyn victor,siti norhaliza n many more


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

c'mon stramag ..jangan layan sangat...I prefer you hapus post tu


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

nazrey said:


> c'mon stramag ..jangan layan sangat...I prefer you hapus post tu


post yg mna?knapa?ada kata yg buat org tersinggung ka?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

---


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

^^Please this is international thread, please speak english..If the Philippines don't try when do we need to try. Like what I have said, give a try.


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

@ Nazrey,
I understand your post, every nation have it's own pride but not to exaggerate.


----------



## one-la-view (Jan 24, 2009)

I prefer the countries that never host the Asiad so most choices are okay for me except for the Philippines which have once hosted this game in 1954.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

I personally prefer Singapore.


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

Well anyone has it's freedom to choose it's choices, I still prefer to try again in Philippines, we can still catch up what we have lost......


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

adverg said:


> Well anyone has it's freedom to choose it's choices, I still prefer to try again in Philippines, we can still catch up what we have lost......


what you have lost!?..


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

Well the world knows what we lost, and we try to retrieve it back, I think nothing's wrong with that, hope we succeed, The Glorious Philippines........


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

No one know you lost! so need to sharing here!!?!


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

I have no time to elaborate for it, I think you have more time to find it since you are too active in this forum and it doesn't matter what is it, this thread is for us to share our opinion of whom do we prefer for this bidding.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia to bid for 2019 Asian Games*
August 07, 2009 17:33 PM
Source: http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newssport.php?id=431020

KUALA LUMPUR, Fri: Malaysia will bid to host the 2019 Asian Games. 

This was announced by Youth and Sports Minister Datuk Ahmad Shabery Cheek who said his ministry would inform the Cabinet about this to get its approval for the bid. 

"Malaysia has the experience to host world-class games like the Commonwealth Games we hosted in 1998. I believe with that experience Malaysia can host the Asian Games," he told reporters here today. 

Ahmad Shabery said this after attending the officiating of the Malaysian Sports Industry Convention 2009 which was done by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak here today. 

He said the various international standard sports facilities at the Bukit Jalil Sports Complex will also be a basis for the bid process. 

Ahmad Shabery said the Asian Games were more prestigious than the Commonwealth Games.

He hoped that all quarters would come together and cooperate with the government to ensure that Malaysia won the bid to bring the games to Kuala Lumpur. 

The 2010 Asian Games will be held in Guangzhou, China, and the 2014 games in Incheon, South Korea. 

On another development, Ahmad Shabery said the area around the National Sports Complex in Bukit Jalil will be developed into a one-stop centre for all sports activities including having stores that sold sports equipment. 

"The ministry has appointed a consultant to study the proposal to make the sports complex area a sports city," he said. -- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MALAYSIA FOR 2019 ASIAD?*
Wednesday, August 5, 2009 by Haresh Deol
http://olympicmalaysia.blogspot.com/2009/08/malaysia-for-2019-asiad.html












> Federal government show interest in hosting the Asian Games


MALAYSIA may bid for the 2018 Asian Games. Olympic Council of Malaysia (OCM) president Tunku Tan Sri Imran Tuanku Jaafar confirmed the federal government is considering the bid. While plans are not concrete yet, Tunku Imran stressed the policy-makers will have to decide quickly.

“We understand the government is interested in hosting a regional event and the next available meet would be the 2019 Asian Games,” said Tunku Imran.

“If it is true, then we have got to be serious and start preparing by looking at the inventory before the cut-off period in 2011. There are a lot of factors to look into — from expenditure, facilities, transport and security.”

Malaysia lost the race to host the 2006 Asian Games to Qatar while the government rejected plans to bid for the 2010 edition citing high expenditure.

It was then estimated the government would have to spend about US$366.128 million (RM1.3 billion) to host the Games.

The Chinese city of Guangzhou is the host for next year’s Asiad. Tunku Imran admitted the government must be willing to spend big in the build-up to the bid as evident in the no-holds-barred tussle with Qatar for the 2006 edition. Qatar won after promising large allocation of funds.

“We heard Dubai has shown great interest in hosting the 2019 Games. Thus, it is clear we have to come out with a lot of resources.”

Tunku Imran, however, was quick to point out that if the country planned to host another extravagant affair, it would need to plan and construct facilities. Malaysia hosted the 1998 Commonwealth Games. Sadly, several facilities have been under-utilised since.

In contrast, the organisers of the 2007 Korat Sea Games built facilities within their public varsities to enable students to use facilities of international standards.

“There were a few disappointments after we hosted the Commonwealth Games. The facilities are under-used. The Putra Stadium seems to be hosting more concerts than sporting events.

“Another big opportunity we missed was when we had so many broadcasting equipments during the Games but it all went to waste as we never utilised them to establish a sports channel. Even the International Broadcasting Centre at Angkasapuri is not fully used.

“We must ensure that everything we build has a legacy,” added Tunku Imran.


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

Mind twisting poll hehehehe, I am going back already


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Asian Games more prestigious than Commonwealth Games, says minister*
Saturday August 08 2009
Source: http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/...tigious-than-commonwealth-games-says-minister










PM Datuk Seri Mohd Najib and Datuk Ahmad Shabery (2nd from right) at the 
officiating of the Malaysian Sports Industry Convention 2009 in Kuala Lumpur today. 
- Bernama pic

KUALA LUMPUR, Aug 7 — In announcing that Kuala Lumpur will bid to host the 2019 Asian Games, Youth and Sports Minister Datuk Ahmad Shabery Cheek declared that the Asian Games is more prestigious than the Commonwealth Games.

“Malaysia has the experience to host world-class games like when we hosted the Commonwealth Games in 1998. I believe with that experience Malaysia can host the Asian Games, which is the more prestigious of the two,” he told reporters here today.

Ahmad Shabery said his ministry would inform the Cabinet about the intention to get its approval for the bid. 

He said this after attending the officiating of the Malaysian Sports Industry Convention 2009 which was done by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak here today.

He said the various international standard sports facilities at the Bukit Jalil Sports Complex will also be a basis for the bid process.

He hoped that all quarters would come together and cooperate with the government to ensure that Malaysia won the bid to bring the games to Kuala Lumpur.

The 2010 Asian Games will be held in Guangzhou, China and the 2014 games in Incheon, South Korea.

On another development, Ahmad Shabery said the area around the National Sports Complex in Bukit Jalil will be developed into a one-stop centre for all sports activities including having stores that sold sports equipment.

“The ministry has appointed a consultant to study the proposal to make the sports complex area a sports city,” he said.

Kuala Lumpur had previously bid to host the 2006 Asian Games but narrowly lost in the last hurdle to the city of Doha, in Qatar, amid accusations of underhanded tactics used by the Arab nation in securing votes from member countries. – Bernama


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

Hope the next ASIAD, Filipino Artist like Lea Salonga gives another glimpse of this memorable event.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It goes both ways. Experienced cities may have a natural advantage and are more likely to be capable of hosting a flawless set of Games, but that may also mean these events will never leave Tokyo, Beijing, or Seoul. On the other hand, the AOC may be willing to let a fresh novice tackle the Games as they will leave behind a major legacy. Perhaps in Asia there is room for more exploration than the Olympic Games.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Some world sport events since '90


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

I think whoever win in this bidding, it's a good chance for this country to show it's best for this prestigious event. It's up to the committee to balance it's decision depending on the presentation and capabilities of every bidder.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There are quite a lot of Middle Eastern countries. If they pool together like what happened to Doha a few years back, I doubt East Asia's fragmented votes can beat them!


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

Wah if it happens, Philippines will host two events at the same year, seems a tough commitment, maybe have to sacrifice one, I prefer ASIAD.


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

Like in Doha, a small country but how they handle it, it's really amazing....


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

nazrey said:


> post #22 tolonglah hapus...ITU BUAT MALU MALAYSIA TAK PERLU SHOW OFF MACAM TU...aku sendiri rasa malu pls pls!! aku pun nak hapus post aku di taib di sini..hanya beri tahu kamu dulu!! lagi pun tak perlu taib bahasa lagi di sini!! Opss we are sorry to type bahasa!


"show of"what u mean??i thougth everyone is free to give their opinion,..n to choose..not time to shame with my own country..peace


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

one-la-view said:


> I prefer the countries that never host the Asiad so most choices are okay for me except for the Philippines which have once hosted this game in 1954.


malaysia never host asian games..give it chance..we will proof..manila quiet good.i love both..:cheers:


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

adverg said:


> Like in Doha, a small country but how they handle it, it's really amazing....


That's different. Qatar is a wealthy nation.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> There are quite *a lot of Middle Eastern countries*. If they pool together like what happened to Doha a few years back, I doubt East Asia's fragmented votes can beat them!


This is right
Under the regulations of the OCA, a candidate which gains half of the available votes will automatically be selected as the host, and the remaining rounds of voting will be cancelled. When Doha gained 22 out of 41 votes this meant they were selected to host the 2006 Asian Games. Most of Qatar's votes came from the unanimous support from *West Asian countries*
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2006_Asian_Games


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It really depends how East Asia organizes its votes. Even if the West Asia "bloc" can pull something off, they can only do so if the East is divisive to begin with.


----------



## glenntoy15 (Oct 6, 2007)

yup, thats what also i heared of. doha won by a big majority and all of them are from middle east countries. but you know, it worth the results.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm just voting No.19 for KL!! :cheers:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Vote for Dubai^^


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

stratus_magnus said:


>


Malaysia lost 2 times for bidding already..please give a chance to KL again!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

From a financial point of view, I think Dubai is the most capable to pull off a spectacular games. With so much construction going on, they may have a strong case to build quite a lot of state-of-the-art sports facilities.

Don't think the other cities can likely beat that.


----------



## mojpoj (Aug 17, 2009)

*Philippines should be the host*

Why Philippines?
We need this to encourage our country to rise up again in sports.... We need this because we know we can rise up again from a deep slumber in sports.... and that we have something to be proud as a nation.... This is also one way to encourage our athletes to excel and be one of the best.... Our nation can offer a lot.... honestly in terms of being a world class citizen we are the best in Asia.... And this is also one way of showing our neighbors what we can offer to them... our friendliness and hospitality is the best in the world.... You are all welcome to Experience our nation.... Welcome to Manila 2019 Asian Games the Island Games..... MABUHAY!!!!!!


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Dubai 100% for a strong economy and powerful infrastructure country in 2018.


----------



## d'sulovyo (Dec 3, 2008)

I vote for Dubai.
Manila??based on what I've seen in SEA GAMES 2005 I think manila will become the last choice for 2019.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

arepull87 said:


> petronas now build another skyscrapers (Lot C or carigali tower) an office tower next to petronas tower..


Petronas Carigali, a subsidiary for oil exploration and production company 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260791&page=15

This tower was designed by Cesar Pelli which is the same architect with PETRONAS Twin Towers..btw Cesar Pelli' Architecture now known as *Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects* 
http://www.pcparch.com/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Asian Games*
*Motto* Ever Onward
*Occur every* every four years
*Purpose* Multi sport event for nations on the Asian continent
*Asian Games Logo*










*New Cycle*
In 2009 OCA changed the year from the Asian Games to one year ahead of the Olympic Games. After Incheon Asian Games in 2014, the next games will be in 2019.

Last Event
2006: Doha, Qatar 

2010: Guangzhou, China 
2014: Incheon, South Korea


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


----------



## Chiricano (Jul 17, 2009)

DUbai..


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

arepull87 said:


> where u get the fact?..petronas now build another ..... tower if the current tower is 1/3 empty?


See there you go again, another construction which will be left underutilized, the five star hotel room occupancy in KL is less than 70% and these lavishly built mansion type building just for some zealous ego satisfaction where as the truth is that there is no utlisation of it. Refer to Reuters archive articles for this. You claim the usage after 11 yrs of construction. The rents were reduced by half for filling up the floors in the tower which Petronas did not use making big dent in the Maintenance budgets.

It is understood and acceptable, if Dubai goes for such things since they have big clients like Beckham, Robert Redford, Madonna etc to fill up the luxurious Palm etc. due to their proximity to Mediteranean coast and their Cosmopoliatan culture and freedom of expression in that nation. Just aping some other nations without realising whether the structure can be used to its full potential is like a superflous thing.

Do you say that Bukit Jalil is not a white elephant, the Indonesian ISL matches reap in more crowds 35K and above, but Bukit Jalil was half empty during English Club teams visit. Why was this big capcity built for?:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

antriksh_sfo said:


> but Bukit Jalil was *half empty* during English Club teams visit.


See again :lol:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455643&page=4

btw let you enjoy 2010 Commonwealth Games in Delhi :cheers:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=4984002


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

nazrey said:


> See again :lol:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455643&page=4
> 
> btw let you enjoy 2010 Commonwealth Games in Delhi :cheers:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=4984002



Buddy,
Despite all the instances mentioned you don't seem to accept the truth.

Classic Example:
Sepang F1 Circuit, half empty for the last 5 yrs during the Malaysian GP.
*No Malaysian Driver or Team in F1 ever.* This is after tour packages to Sepang in the whole of Asean. See Singapore, they used something within their confines not a bedizen approach. Even US walked out withdrawing Indianapolis as they found their stake/returns was too low and felt they should not be a part just for an acclaim that they can host F1.
India is the only Asian Country other than Japan to have had an F1 Driver or an F1 Team. But still, they feel these are preponderous. 
Taking this into account isn't that waste of resources?:nuts::nuts::nuts:

*Fools rush in where Angels tread cautiously.*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

antriksh_sfo said:


> *No Malaysian Driver or Team in F1 ever.* [/B]


Seriously Malaysian F1 Team to debut in 2010 :cheers: there you go! :lol:
The 1st in South East Asia

*Malaysia F1 Team*


> *START YOUR ENGINES: Malaysian F1 team to debut next year*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> *Nation's F1 car undergoes tests*
> *Plans for debut next year on schedule *
> Haresh Deol Monday, October 12th, 2009 07:02:00
> 
> ...


*A1 Driver*
Malaysian A1 Team
*Fairuz Fauzy*























































*Alex Yoong* F1/A1 Driver!!!!
Backed by the Malaysian lottery company Magnum he was given the chance to drive three Formula One races in 2001 for the Minardi team, debuting at the Italian GP. *He thus became the first Malaysian F1 driver*. 










He now drives for A1 Team Malaysia in the new A1GP series.


----------



## macpro2 (Jul 27, 2009)

Kuala Lumpur for Asian Games...are u kidding me? we are not going to send our athletes to a suicide mission...like this one....











and it's not caused by earthquake or sum thing....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Fairuz Fauzy










Alex Yoong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

macpro2 said:


> Kuala Lumpur for Asian Games...


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

well done nazrey :|
lets the world decide!


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

macpro2 said:


> Kuala Lumpur for Asian Games...are u kidding me? we are not going to send our athletes to a suicide mission...like this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously,
Is this a Malaysian Stadium?
If it is then, it is realy disastrous.
*This will surely bring down KL image.* 
Guys,
It was nice to see these developments with respect to F1.

*They seem to be A1 Drivers not F1.* Every Nation has two A1 Drivers, Pakistan, Korea, China, Mexico etc., almost all teh participant nations. This is heresay.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

antriksh_sfo said:


> :nuts::nuts::nuts:.... And u r from Rio. Do you know the central asian countries without googling.
> Grow up don't comment on Asia, sitting thus far.


Again unnecessary. Calm down.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

antriksh_sfo said:


> *This will surely bring down KL image.*


So you dun want KL to bid the game for 2019 Asian Games!!? nevermind...Let Dubai or Delhi bid it! We'll appreciate! Nonsense when you guy surely bring down KL image from now on...

Asian nation got 47 countries..Keep image of our continent too! Don't make such conflict here..thanks!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asia

Note: that is stadium in Kuala Terengganu, capital city of Terengganu state!
It's collapse bcoz unsymmetry of structure  



szehoong said:


> * MB: Stadium roof defects known before Sukma*
> 
> KUALA TERENGGANU, June 3 –The Gong Badak Stadium roof construction defects were discovered before the 12th Malaysia Games’ (Sukma) opening in May last year, said Terengganu Menteri Besar Datuk Ahmad Said.
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> Don't you think that the roof of the stadium looks unsymmetry at the first time (telah hairan sangat selama ni!)...Really puzzle!





nazrey said:


>


To determine the cause of the roof collapse >



> *UK consultant to probe stadium roof cave-in*
> 2009/07/04
> KUALA TERENGGANU, Sat:
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bukit Jalil stadium @ National Sports Complex, KL*
Capacity: 100,200
1998 Commonwealth Games
2001 SEA Games
2003 FA Premier League Asian Cup
2007 Asian Cup
2007 Champions Youth Cup
2008 ASEAN University Games
2009 Manchester United Asia Tour




























*Kuala Terengganu stadium *
Capacity: 50,000
2008 Sukma Games: Malaysian National Games


----------



## Shen (Oct 9, 2009)

I am against the 2019 Asian Games in Malaysia. Malaysia should host the Olympic Games in 2020 instead to mark their step into the world of developed countries. Good luck.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks!

*Sport venues in Malaysia*
Malaysia major sport venues & infrastructures










Malaysian airports










Cities in Malaysia


----------



## arepull87 (Aug 24, 2009)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Buddy,
> Despite all the instances mentioned you don't seem to accept the truth.
> 
> Classic Example:
> ...


what wrong with u..allergic to malaysia?..talk non sense here...give a fact without proof?...


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Seriously,
> Is this a Malaysian Stadium?
> If it is then, it is realy disastrous.
> *This will surely bring down KL image.*
> ...


Guys,
There is nothing being allergic or ascerbic.
Pls read carefully.
I have expressed concern about the stadium.
Appreciated the F1 developments.
Asked a query about the drivers & questionable claims.

U seem to be emotionally attached with this one.
Let us not fret such petty things. Every City has the right to bid/host.

Thanks


----------



## kalempong2 (Aug 31, 2009)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Guys,
> There is nothing being allergic or ascerbic.
> Pls read carefully.
> I have expressed concern about the stadium.
> ...


Let's call it malaysianism, no one better, no one stronger, no one taller than malaysia, the one and only DEVELOPED nation in south east asia...hahahaha


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Asian Games more prestigious than Commonwealth Games, says minister*
> Saturday August 08 2009
> Source: http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/...tigious-than-commonwealth-games-says-minister
> 
> ...


Malaysia just wants to do their best..we also want to post our best too...better or not..lets the world decide! 



pedang said:


> lets the world decide!





antriksh_sfo said:


> Every City has the right to bid/host.


You are right! :cheers:


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

nazrey said:


> Malaysia just wants to do their best..we also want to post our best too...better or not..lets the world decide!
> You are right! :cheers:


^^


----------



## banglong1 (Oct 12, 2009)

dubai=too hot..epper:
singapore=too crowded:lurker:
kl=great :banana:
manila=so sohno:
hanoi=not good enough:down:


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

-edit-


----------



## skyphire (Jan 2, 2008)

u'll be surprised dat manila will get it


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

skyphire said:


> u'll be surprised dat manila will get it


I would not be.
Normally, the one's boasting a lot do miss some things and end up losing.
Whereas unsung heroes like Manila always spring a surprise.

Note: In 1954 Manila hosted the Asian Games and changed the course as Even Year Football WC otherwise it should have been 1955.
Now Manila have a chance to correct that mistake to bring it back to the original Odd Year before Summer Games, 2019.


----------



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

KL should be OK for Asian Games in 2019. Definitely NO for its Summer Olympics bid 2020. 

The reason is KL already has venues for most of Asian games sports. But I guess they would have to build new ones for the Games. 

It all depends on the govt's commitment during that time.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

antriksh_sfo said:


> I would not be.
> Normally, the one's boasting a lot do miss some things and end up losing.
> Whereas unsung heroes like Manila always spring a surprise.
> 
> ...


Seems like Philippines will host SEA (South East Asia) Games in 2019 too..Keep up the good work!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southeast_Asian_Games


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

manila 2019-manila 2020..wah...such a rich country to host twicely international games in nearest time.hahaha
mampu ke?
kl oic session 2013
kl sea games 2015
kl asian games 2019
kl olympic youth games 2012
kl olympic games [email protected]
:banana::banana:


----------



## up_mc (Apr 24, 2009)

dude that was ages ago... i guess it's only fitting and proper for the Philippines to try hosting the event once again... 


one-la-view said:


> I prefer the countries that never host the Asiad so most choices are okay for me except for the Philippines which have once hosted this game in 1954.


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

-edit-


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Why don't Indonesia bid for Asian Games 2019?


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

becoz they don't interested i think..:hug:


----------



## SO Far aways (Dec 15, 2005)

I voted for KL, but I think it's time for New Dehli.s

South East Asia just held Asian Game 1998 in Bangkok
East Asia in Pusan Guangzhou and Icheon 
Middle East in 2006


----------



## d'sulovyo (Dec 3, 2008)

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> Why don't Indonesia bid for Asian Games 2019?


probably because Indonesia is focusing on FIFA WC 2022 bidding.

still vote for Dubai.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*HONG KONG - Games springboard for bid to host 2019 Asiad *
The Standard
Tuesday, November 24, 2009

Hong Kong's successful staging of the East Asian Games will serve as the perfect springboard for another shot at hosting the Asiad, says Secretary for Home Affairs Tsang Tak-sing.

The city lost out to Doha in the bidding for the 2006 Asian Games but Tsang said the experience of running next month's East Asian Games will go a long way when Hong Kong takes another crack at hosting the 2019 Asian Games.

Speaking at the opening ceremony of the Games media center yesterday, Tsang said the event, which will opens in 12 days, "is just a beginning, not an end" for the city.

Once the construction of a sports complex in the Kai Tak development is completed, the infrastructure will no longer be a problem for the hosting of bigger multi-sport events like the Asiad, Tsang said. 

He added that organizing major sports events reflects the integrated power of a city and promotes the development of sports in Hong Kong in the long term.

Tsang said Sports Federation and Olympic Committee of Hong Kong president Timothy Fok Tsun-ting has reacted positively to a possible bid for the 2019 Asiad.

The bid to host the Asiad has to be made by the Sports Federation and Olympic Committee while the government will provide support.

Tsang said the coming Games will give Hong Kong the opportunity to prove that it is capable of hosting a major sports event and urged the public to turn up and support the showpiece.

"Support from the public will be the most critical factor," he said.

In 2000, Hong Kong had figured in a four-way battle with Doha, Kuala Lumpur and New Delhi for the hosting rights of the 2006 Asian Games, with Kuala Lumpur viewed as the early favorite.

In the second round of voting, Qatari capital Doha - backed by support from West Asian countries - won with 22 votes, with Hong Kong getting six and Kuala Lumpur 13.

Doha's victory was considered a major upset, with Malaysian officials condemning the selection process as "ridiculous," alleging that it was influenced by Qatar's economic might.

Victoria Harbour will be the stage for a spectacular Games opening on December 5.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

stratus_magnus said:


>


*Malaysia To Bid For 2019 Asian Games*
December 18, 2009 20:51 PM From Zulhilmi Supaat
http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newssport.php?id=463260

VIENTIANE, Dec 18 (Bernama) -- After two failed attempts, Malaysia hope to bid for the biggest sporting event in Asia - the 2019 Asian Games.

Youth and Sports Minister Datuk Ahmad Shabery Cheek said before making a bid for the 2019 Asian Games, Malaysia would bid to host the 2013 International Olympic Committee's (IOC) Congress in Kuala Lumpur.

"If Malaysia is given the opportunity to host the IOC Congress, it will strengthen Kuala Lumpur's bid for the 2019 Asian Games," he told reporters here on Friday.

Malaysia had previously come close to hosting two Asian Games but lost out to Qatar for the 2006 Doha Asian Games while an opportunity to host the 2010 Asian Games was presented to Guangzhou, China after former Prime Minister Tun Abdullah Ahmad Badawi turned down the prospect due to the huge cost involved ( RM1.3 billion).

South Korea will host the 2014 Asian Games in Incheon.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*EAG curtain falls, Asian Games hopes rise *
15 December 2009
China Daily - Hong Kong Edition

HONG KONG: With the curtain of the 5th East Asian Games (EAG) having just fallen, the president of the city's Olympic Committee, Timothy Fok, is already raising his gaze to the "next challenge".

The Committee has already received an invitation to bid to host the 2019 Asian Games from the Olympic Council of Asia. They will discuss the bid to host the Asian Games next year, Fok said.

The experience of hosting the EAG has increased Fok's confidence about the bid for the Asian Games. However, the decision won't be made before the city finishes its review of this just-concluded EAG, he said.

"For the first time (for Hong Kong to host an international sports event,) the overall evaluation is not bad," he said.

But both sports facilities and organization could be further improved in the future in Fok's view.

Secretary for Home Affairs Tsang Tak-sing also believes Hong Kong has the capability to host the 2019 Asian Games, since the new multi-purpose stadium in Kai Tat will be in use at that time.

The government will review the arrangement of the EAG, Tsang said. The city's long-term sports policy will also be discussed then and more resources will be put into sports projects.

"(If the city will host the Asian Games,) the facilities should be enhanced," he said.

Tsang concluded the 5th EAG was "successful". The participation of Hong Kong citizens defined the success of the games in Tsang's opinion. "Hong Kong people were really involved, especially on the 12th (when the football team won the gold medal)," he said.

"The ticket sales were not satisfying at the preliminaries stage, but later turned out very well," he was pleased to note.

The football team's victory also elevated the public's level of interest in the future of Hong Kong football. The good news for them and other football-minded people in Hong Kong is that there will be nine more football fields in the coming five years, Tsang announced, while he encouraged business organizations to sponsor sports.

"The Hong Kong football team has always been undervalued in the past. Now we are proven to be promising," said the captain Au Yeung Yiu-chung.

"If we could have a stable site to have regular training, we could be even better," said Chan Hiu-ming, the technical director of the Hong Kong Football Association.

In addition to Hong Kong football, the tourism industry also benefited from the 5th EAG, with tourism during the Games higher than during the same period last year.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

soo now we have
1;kuala lumpur
2.hongkong
3.dubai
4.delhi
right?any city else?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

My dead set list my last for good.

2019: Brisbane
2023: Brisbane
2027: Brisbane
2031: Matthew Lowry's House


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

now this is my last and final list.

2019: Brisbane
2023: Matthew Lowry's anus
2027: Matthew Lowry's ball sac.

They said they want these places...


----------



## TheoG (Mar 20, 2010)

this really is my last list

2019 Matthew Lowry's kitchen
2023 Matthew Lowry's mum's house
2027 Matthew Lowry's dog
2031 Matthew Lowry's intestines
2035 Brisbane


----------



## TheoG (Mar 20, 2010)

my girlfriend, my boyfriend, my dad, my mum, my dog, my sister, my brother, my gran and my pet tortoise all work for th IOC, Jacques Rogge says he wants all of these places to host the games, but not Russia coz they bomb Georgians and have lots of HIV, and not china coz they are mean and I don't like them

this is my last list

2019 Neverneverland
2023 Hogwarts
2027 Pandora
2031 Brisbane

but not Gotham city, coz it has lots of crime and HIV


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

2019 Singapore. Hosted the 2010 youth olympics
2023 Bangkok, Thailand. 25 years back to bangkok
2027 Manila, Philippines. Love Them


----------



## aismanggo (Aug 11, 2009)

why KL?
-because we never host asian games
-because we have vibrant city
-because we have the best infrastucture
-because we have 5star accommodation
-because we had delivered commonwealth games succesfully
-because we believe that we can success once again!


kuala lumpur city










national stadium hosting commonwealth games,sea games,asian football cup









the succesful commonwealth games 1998


----------



## TheoG (Mar 20, 2010)

on a more serious note, agreed with you on kuala lumpur, I think it really deserves to host the Asian games after such a successful 1998 commonwealth games
plus, it has many facilities left over from then, so it wouldn't be too expensive


----------



## aismanggo (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## segib (Jun 1, 2010)

my favotite is kuala lampur,even if iwanted taipeh but that is impossible :bash: china


----------



## segib (Jun 1, 2010)

this will be the closest fought election in the history of the games asian


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

I think Thailand will offer Chiangmai bids Asiangames 2019 not Bangkok.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i hope kl,for its matured city


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur* - The success of Commonwealth Games 1998


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Manila's a long shot. Kuala Lumpur won't get 2020. So why not usher in Wawasan 2020 with an Asian Games around September-December 2019?


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i thinks this city deserve to hosting asian games 
1.kuala lumpur(my fav)








2.dubai(in debt crisis)








3.shanghai(so bored with chinese these days,olympic08,asian games2010,world expo2010)








4.singapore(not after youth olympic)








5.manila(maybe asian games 2023)








6.hongkong


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Lord David said:


> Manila's a long shot. Kuala Lumpur won't get 2020. So why not usher in Wawasan 2020 with an Asian Games around September-December 2019?


good idea..maybe closing ceremony is new year countdown celebration for 2020.


----------



## banglong1 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

banglong1 said:


>


SOOOO GAY


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

2019 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
2023 Dubai, UAE
2027 Bangkok, Thailand
2031 manila


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Banhkok IMO


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

antriksh_sfo said:


> SOOOO GAY


Actually i find it cute


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

antriksh_sfo said:


> SOOOO GAY


An object can't have feelings or emotions, douche. hno:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Solopop said:


> An object can't have feelings or emotions, douche. hno:


Actually, it can, however a logo cannot have a sexual preference or be considered "gay" even if the colours or design might seem that way.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

antriksh_sfo said:


> SOOOO GAY


can u give me and example of not gay logo?


----------



## banglong1 (Oct 12, 2009)

india join hongkong,kuala lumpur,dubai bid for asian games 2019


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

India cant join becouses its to late they had a deadline to put in a bid on the March 31, 2010.

2019 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
2023 Bangkok, Thailand
2027 Dubai, UAE


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> India cant join becouses its to late they had a deadline to put in a bid on the March 31, 2010.
> 
> 2019 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 2023 Bangkok, Thailand
> 2027 Dubai, UAE


i see it on national news that india will join the bid..


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newsindex.php?id=508689


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

well they cant it is too late for the 2019 and 2023 Games. Maybe 2031 in Delhi


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

so the poll should change to 
malaysia(kl),
dubai,
vietnam(hanoi),
hongkong,
india,


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

NO INDIA. guy4versa4 You an an idot they are too late for the 2019 and 2023 games. they mised their deadline. They can bid for the 2027 Asian Games.

2019 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
2023 Bangkok, Thailand
2027 Dubai, UAE
2031 Manila, Philippines
2035 Delhi, India


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> NO INDIA. guy4versa4 You an an idot they are too late for the 2019 and 2023 games. they mised their deadline. They can bid for the 2027 Asian Games.
> 
> 2019 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 2023 Bangkok, Thailand
> ...


by listing asian games from 2019 till 2035,i think u are the idiot one..!^^becoz you can knows the future..:lol:im not idiot!!i said i see it on news and television

Government supports SF&OC's "letter of intent" to host 2023 Asian Games
Friday, June 25, 2010
Government Press Release

The SAR Government has decided to support the Sports Federation & Olympic Committee of Hong Kong, China (SF&OC) to submit a "letter of intent" to the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) to bid to host the 2023 Asian Games, the Secretary for Home Affairs, Mr Tsang Tak-sing, said today (June 25).

"The successful hosting of a large-scale international sports event such as the Asian Games will bring about significant benefits to Hong Kong," Mr Tsang said.

"The Government is committed to promoting the development of sports in Hong Kong. We believe that the hosting of the Asian Games would help encourage high levels of sports performance; promote wider public interest and participation in sports, as well as raise the morale of the community," he added.

Mr Tsang said the decision to support the SF&OC was made with the backing of the sports sector. Both the SF&OC membership and the Sports Commission have expressed support for a potential bid.

Besides, on January 6, 2010, the Legislative Council passed a motion on sports development that included a request for the Government to actively consider supporting a bid to host the Asian Games.

The OCA has set the deadlines of June 30, 2010, for the submission of a"letter of intent" and the end of 2010 for the submission of a formal bid to host the 2019 or 2023 Asian Games. The submission of a "letter of intent" does not amount to a formal bid.

"Notwithstanding the considerable benefits that the Asian Games would bring, given the scale of the event and the likely implications for our public finances, the support of the community is essential if Hong Kong is to formally bid for the right to host the Games by the end of this year," Mr Tsang stressed.

"Before deciding whether or not the Government should support a formal bid, a public consultation exercise will be conducted to gauge the views of the public," he said, adding that the final decision would be subject to the outcome of the consultation exercise and acceptance of the likely financial implications involved by the Finance Committee of the Legislative Council.

The Government will set up a Provisional Bid Committee with representation from the sports sector, business and community organisations and relevant government agencies as well as a Bid Team to take forward the detailed planning.

The relevant preparatory work includes a review of the OCA requirements as set out in the bid documents in respect of issues such as venue availability, accommodation for athletes and officials, and a detailed assessment of how Hong Kong can meet these requirements.

Estimates of the likely operational cost of running the Games, the capital costs to be incurred in providing suitable sports facilities and the cost of accommodating delegations in a purpose-built athletes’ village will be prepared.

An assessment of the potential economic costs and benefits of hosting the Asian Games will also be made. The consultation exercise will be launched upon completion of the relevant preparatory work.

Noting that the OCA is inviting bids to host the Asian Games in 2019 or 2023, Mr Tsang said the Government's assessment was that it would be more advisable to bid for the Games in 2023.

"There are clear advantages in hosting the Asian Games in 2023," he said.

"This would give us more time to develop good quality venues that would meet the needs of sports development in Hong Kong and that would also be suitable for hosting Asian Games events.

"The building programme for the Asian Games would not overlap with the major infrastructure projects as many of them are expected to be substantially completed before 2023. It would also allow us to showcase a suite of new infrastructure projects to the rest of the world.

"In addition, the development of athletes from junior to internationally competitive level is typically a 10-year undertaking. The redevelopment of the Hong Kong Sports Institute into a world class elite sports training centre is due to be completed in 2013. By hosting the Asian Games in 2023, we could set a clear goal for the training of athletes to a level whereby we could expect to achieve good results at the Games," Mr Tsang explained.

The Chief Executive-in-Council has approved the issue of a letter of support by the Government for the SF&OC to submit a "letter of intent"” to bid to host the 2023 Asian Games, and the setting up of a Provisional Bid Committee and a Bid Team.

The Asian Games is held every four years. The OCA requires that any bid to host the Asian Games should be submitted by the National Olympic Committee (NOC) of the relevant member state or territory, together with a letter of support from the government concerned. As the NOC for Hong Kong, China, the SF&OC would be the bidding organisation for Hong Kong.

u idiot matthew lowry!


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

from hongkong thread

A bid by Hong Kong to host the Asian Games is likely to be delayed for four years following strong opposition to a campaign to stage the 2019 event.

The city's successful first hosting of a multi-games event last month - the East Asian Games - has sparked support within the community to bid for the 2019 Asian Games.

However, Pang Chung, honorary secretary of the Hong Kong Olympic Committee, warned that it would not be easy to beat other bidding cities if they focused on 2019.

"As far as we know, Delhi and Kuala Lumpur are targeting the 2019 Games and both are in a better position than Hong Kong," Pang said.


----------



## hotshot (Jun 19, 2010)

My uncle is Asst Director in sports authority of India& Delhi, India are indeed bidding for 2019/2023 Asiad.

cheers


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

guy4versa4 said:


> by listing asian games from 2019 till 2035,i think u are the idiot one..!^^..... organisation for Hong Kong.
> 
> u idiot matthew lowry!


Guys,
Relax.
As you already said, he is an Idiot.
Stopping responding to his posts and report him to the Mod of this forum.

Well, now if Delhi does enter, the race gets hot.


----------



## dean93 (Jun 27, 2010)

N/A


----------



## dean93 (Jun 27, 2010)

2019 bangkok is too fast, however 2019 should be held in Asean again.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

dean93 said:


> 2019 bangkok is too fast, however 2019 should be held in Asean again.


what city u think will host asian 2019?


----------



## keithgan (May 5, 2010)

antriksh_sfo said:


> KL 2019 - Difficult with the Human Rights & Descrimination records of Malaysia.


Didn't stop Beiijng from hosting 2008's Olympics.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

antriksh_sfo said:


> KL 2019 - Difficult with the Human Rights & Descrimination records of Malaysia.


Comm Games had no issue with KL hosting


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> 2019 Singapore if the 1st youth olympics are Great. I Love Singapore and Thailand
> 2023 Bangkok 25 years after the last ones in 1998
> 2027 Dubai


That's what I came on this thread to see! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Delhi isnt ready to Host the Commonwealth games this october. Plus who going to build the sadia kids for $0.80 a day.

its too soon for India and India wont get them again untill 2039
2019 Singapore
2023 Bangkok, Thailand
2027 Dubai, UAE
2031 Hong Kong
2035 Osaka, Japan
2039 Mumbai, India


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Delhi isnt ready to Host the Commonwealth games this october. Plus who going to build the sadia kids for $0.80 a day.


most games run tight to schedule

India will pull it together, and i'm sure they will prove you wrong by throwing a great games in October


----------



## hotshot (Jun 19, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Delhi isnt ready to Host the Commonwealth games this october. Plus who going to build the sadia kids for $0.80 a day.
> 
> its too soon for India and India wont get them again untill 2039
> 2019 Singapore
> ...


Mr Lowry...what are you???:lol::lol:

Delhi will definitely deliver a tight slap on your face don't worry for that


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Delhi isnt ready to Host the Commonwealth games this october. Plus who going to build the sadia kids for $0.80 a day.
> 
> its too soon for India and India wont get them again untill 2039
> 2019 Singapore
> ...


firstly u said

2019 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
2023 Bangkok, Thailand
2027 Dubai, UAE
2031 Manila, Philippines
2035 Delhi, India ..
then u change your mind?:weird:


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

T74 said:


> Comm Games had no issue with KL hosting


yeah..we,ve not issue in kl,otherwise,we are so proud of it until now..it was the best moment for malaysian,when that time we hold our hand tightly,and we sang together,it was the happiest moment for us,and we want to do it again...in 2019...asian games


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

guy4versa4 said:


> yeah..we,ve not issue in kl,otherwise,we are so proud of it until now..it was the best moment for malaysian,when that time we hold our hand tightly,and we sang together,it was the happiest moment for us,and we want to do it again...in 2019...asian games


that games had a really positive reaction in Australia - events were well run, very friendly atmosphere, and a good event all round.

I actually liked the swimming venue the most - very different to the standard indoor box you normally see with swimming venues


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

T74 said:


> that games had a really positive reaction in Australia - events were well run, very friendly atmosphere, and a good event all round.
> 
> I actually liked the swimming venue the most - very different to the standard indoor box you normally see with swimming venues


national aquatic center bukit jalil


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*NATIONAL AQUATIC CENTRE*
National Sports Complex, Bukit Jalil, KUALA LUMPUR



> The fully-covered center has permanent seating for 4,000 spectators and temporary seats for 2,000 more. The Olympic-size swimming pool at the National Aquatic Centre complied with international specifications and can hold world class events.
> 
> It has competition pools for swimming, diving and synchronized swimming, all built within the regulations of the world swimming body, the *International Swimming Federation (FINA).*





















Bukit Jalil LRT station


----------



## segib (Jun 1, 2010)

singapure impossible is nothing


----------



## segib (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## segib (Jun 1, 2010)

singapure :cheers:


----------



## o_takeda49 (Dec 25, 2009)

2019 ChiangMai, Thailand


----------



## banglong1 (Oct 12, 2009)

i vote for kuala lumpur


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

KUALA LUMPUR will Host the 2019 Asian Games......


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

KUALA LUMPUR will Host the 2019 Asian Games........is time for southeast asia to host the games..........


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

kuala [email protected]


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Nope i had to say 2019 Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Nope i had to say 2019 Bangkok, Thailand.


why u really want bangkok to host asian games?i though they have a politic crisis...n their people dont love there own city.by burning and demolish it..


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, that and Bangkok has hosted it like 3-4 times already.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

I actually see KL as the biggest contender. Followed by Dubai and Singapore.

Manila remains bleak with its poor infrastructure, but it certainly has enough time to change all that.

Hanoi has just about the same chances Manila has.


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Nope i had to say 2019 Bangkok, Thailand.


IF Bangkok have hosted many times of asian games, y not try for Olympic?? is seem like bangkok cnnt go further then asian games is it? well bangkok will not host the games...becoz is been hosted so many times.....should give other city in southeast to get the chance to host it.....and KUALA LUMPUR is the most favrte to host the Games....


----------



## darkdevil_04 (Apr 12, 2010)

i hope to also bid for asian games philippines for that will show that we are not poor people and for those still, we will show our culture and we show from sports


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

darkdevil_04 said:


> i hope to also bid for asian games philippines for that will show that we are not poor people and for those still, we will show our culture and we show from sports


Who said anything about a country being poor ? look at South Africa, they are hosting the World Cup but there are still people living in slums.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

but....,stable economy is important,becoz,the budget to organize this event is not cheap,if they not plan it seriously n correctly,they will get bancrupt..i think kl is best choice..just my opinion..


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

*we are ready for the games...!*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

hotshot said:


> Mr Lowry...what are you???:lol::lol:
> 
> Delhi will definitely deliver a tight slap on your face don't worry for that


And SSC - A kick on his ass very soon. :bash:


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> 2039 Mumbai, India


Mumbai 2035 is OK. Though it is the one of the financial power houses of Asia, the slums are a setback.
Similar to Cape Town, Jo'berg or Durban - only in terms of slum not in enormity or futuristic infrastructure or cmmercial value.
Otherwise, the money generated by Mumbai is next only to Shanghai, S'pore/Hongkong, Tokyo financial hubs.

Then again, why are we wasting resources upon this crazy dumbhead's list.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If Mumbai hosted the Asian Games, a significant portion of the city's slums will need to be drastically redeveloped. Redevelop a portion of Dharavi for the games Village. Redevelop a portion of another slum elsewhere in the metro area for the main stadium and sports complex, A few existing venues in Mumbai and Navi Mumbai would be utilised, also.


----------



## segib (Jun 1, 2010)

singapur too


----------



## segib (Jun 1, 2010)

ht


----------



## segib (Jun 1, 2010)

ht


----------



## segib (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## segib (Jun 1, 2010)

luala lumpur turn


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

Asia has games (Asian games)
Americans has games (Pan American Games)
Africa has games (All-Africa Games)
Oceania nope because too small
Europe ?????
why Europe dont have games


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

becausethey hav eurovision,hahaha:lol:


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

guy4versa4 said:


> becausethey hav eurovision,hahaha:lol:


:lol: I never thought so


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Oceania has it's Pecific Island games, which doesn't include Australia and New Zealand.

As for Europe, it's the clogged European Sporting calendar, you just can't have it. that being said there's the Euro Youth Games, Small States of Europe Games and Mediterranean Games just to name a few that involve European nations.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

well its going to be iver Singapore or Bangkok, Thailand.
Singapore Hosted the 1st Youth Summer Olympics this year.
Bangkok Hosted the 1966, 1970, 1978 and 1998 Asian Games the 2007 Summer Uniside and the 1959, 1967, 1975 and 1985 south east asian games

Dubai will get the games in 2027


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Just like you said Singapore have the 2nd best sports hub in the World after Melbourne.
> 
> So Singapore 2019
> 2023 Bangkok, Thailand
> ...


I wonder how singapore have the best sports hub??....while singapore doesnt host any international well known games (list me if u got other then F1).....compare with kuala lumpur and bangkok......i wonder when the new singapore sport hub to be build...which will be ready by 2014 till now not progress at all!!! i think singapore should go to host the sea games 1st then dream to host big games...which singapore had drop to host SEA Games 2013 (Myammar take the host) due to the problem in infrastructure to host the games!!....if u say so 2nd Best in the World?? y not host the sea games??hmmmmm


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

ugoki09 said:


>


i wonder either this is the Logo for SEA GAMES 2019 is it??? which Manila trying to drop becoz their dream to host the Asian Games 2019.......hmmmm


----------



## ugoki09 (Jun 3, 2009)

DERMAN85 said:


> i wonder either this is the Logo for SEA GAMES 2019 is it??? which Manila trying to drop becoz their dream to host the Asian Games 2019.......hmmmm


nope dtz not for real
i juz made dt. . haha

btw hirs d better version haha
looks more filipino bcoz of d 3stars nd sun . , ,d sun is ac2ually d official logo of the asian games. . =)


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

DERMAN85 said:


> I wonder how singapore have the best sports hub??....while singapore doesnt host any international well known games (list me if u got other then F1).....compare with kuala lumpur and bangkok......i wonder when the new singapore sport hub to be build...which will be ready by 2014 till now not progress at all!!! i think singapore should go to host the sea games 1st then dream to host big games...which singapore had drop to host SEA Games 2013 (Myammar take the host) due to the problem in infrastructure to host the games!!....if u say so 2nd Best in the World?? y not host the sea games??hmmmmm


Singapore has hosted and will host many more games then Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur. Like you mentioned, Singapore has hosted the first ever Formula One night race. It was even dubbed as the jewel on the Formula One crown. Was the Kuala Lumpur one refered to as the jewel? NO. The race there is only exciting because of the weather...... Now moving on to the future, Singapore will host the Youth Olympic Games which Kuala Lumpur lost to them. and did not even make it to the finals. Has Bangkok or Kuala Lumpur ever hosted an Olympic Event before? NO!! Singapore is also developing a new Racing track in Changi and a new Sports Hub in Kallang. Which will all be ready buy 2019!!!!!!!:bash::bash::bash::bash: Now i wonder why Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur didnt make it as Best Sports Hub????


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

Vrooms said:


> Singapore has hosted and will host many more games then Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur. Like you mentioned, Singapore has hosted the first ever Formula One night race. It was even dubbed as the jewel on the Formula One crown. Was the Kuala Lumpur one refered to as the jewel? NO. The race there is only exciting because of the weather...... Now moving on to the future, Singapore will host the Youth Olympic Games which Kuala Lumpur lost to them. and did not even make it to the finals. Has Bangkok or Kuala Lumpur ever hosted an Olympic Event before? NO!! Singapore is also developing a new Racing track in Changi and a new Sports Hub in Kallang. Which will all be ready buy 2019!!!!!!!:bash::bash::bash::bash: Now i wonder why Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur didnt make it as Best Sports Hub????
> 
> HMMMM......u dont get what i mean .....i say other than F1,PLEASE READ CAREFULLY HEHEHE:lol::lol::lol::lol:....by the way..DO SOME RESEARCH...Malaysia is the 1st country in southeast which host the F1 1st then followed by Singapore.....its no doubt to say yeah F1 in nite time something cool.....but please is not something to put singapore best sport hub!!!:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

DERMAN85 said:


> Vrooms said:
> 
> 
> > Singapore has hosted and will host many more games then Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur. Like you mentioned, Singapore has hosted the first ever Formula One night race. It was even dubbed as the jewel on the Formula One crown. Was the Kuala Lumpur one refered to as the jewel? NO. The race there is only exciting because of the weather...... Now moving on to the future, Singapore will host the Youth Olympic Games which Kuala Lumpur lost to them. and did not even make it to the finals. Has Bangkok or Kuala Lumpur ever hosted an Olympic Event before? NO!! Singapore is also developing a new Racing track in Changi and a new Sports Hub in Kallang. Which will all be ready buy 2019!!!!!!!:bash::bash::bash::bash: Now i wonder why Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur didnt make it as Best Sports Hub????
> ...


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Vrooms said:


> DERMAN85 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that Malaysia hosted the Formula One race many years before Singapore did!!! I was refering to it as Malaysia has so much expirence hosting the the race but not once was named the best race of the year.This year Singapore hosted the *Asian Youth Games*. In your other post you say that Singapore should host the SEA Games before they dream of hosting the big games, i think hosting the first Youth Olympics is big!!!! If Malaysia is really that great, why didnt they win the bid?? To set the bar high for the future Youth Olympic Games?:bash: I feel that Thailand really has a big problem with all those protests going on i dont see any future games being held there.
> ...


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

and i forget..becoz singapore dont deserve to host olympic...they dont choose kl becoz they want it bid for olympic games...


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

del


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

ok..sorry..


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

World 2 World said:


> del


I never posted that remark!!!!


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

guilinos said:


> wow very nice =)


what "thing" nice?


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

*SINGAPORE 2019*


----------



## darkdevil_04 (Apr 12, 2010)

hmmmm.... I think Manila will do the job for the 2019 Asian Games... for me ahh..... but they must construct bigger and better stadiums and some sporting facilities and I know Philippines can do it.....


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Manila needs to do lots of work and wont be ready by 2019 or the earlys 2030s


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

Vrooms said:


> DERMAN85 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that Malaysia hosted the Formula One race many years before Singapore did!!! I was refering to it as Malaysia has so much expirence hosting the the race but not once was named the best race of the year.This year Singapore hosted the *Asian Youth Games*. In your other post you say that Singapore should host the SEA Games before they dream of hosting the big games, i think hosting the first Youth Olympics is big!!!! If Malaysia is really that great, why didnt they win the bid?? To set the bar high for the future Youth Olympic Games?:bash: I feel that Thailand really has a big problem with all those protests going on i dont see any future games being held there.
> ...


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> *SINGAPORE 2019*


IN your Dreams Matthew Lowry:banana::banana:


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

I think Asian Games and Commonwealth Games bigger than Youth Olympic Games!


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

uno said:


> I think Asian Games and Commonwealth Games bigger than Youth Olympic Games!


Totally agree with u..........:cheers::cheers:


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope AG could move somewhere.........

BKK held it so many times......and so did Delhi......or any east asia capital......

Cross figured for those which did not hold AG before

My list is:

2019 Singapore or KL
2023 Dubai
2027 Hong Kong
2031 Hanoi
2035 Tashkent or Almaty

OAC definitely should choose rotational system.....c'on recent times almost 
two east asian cities, then one SEA city or ME city........

should be 

EA-SEA/SA-ME/WA/CA


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

i don't think thailand will bid for the event in 2019.

What i just heard is bidding for world expo in 2020, not sure for the sport event.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Ten said:


> i don't think thailand will bid for the event in 2019.
> 
> What i just heard is bidding for world expo in 2020, not sure for the sport event.


I also heard that they want to host the world expo. Not sure if they are bidding for the games......


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ten said:


> i don't think thailand will bid for the event in 2019.
> 
> What i just heard is bidding for world expo in 2020, not sure for the sport event.



*Expo bid plan gets the nod*
Bangkok Post
Published: 25/08/2010 at 12:00 AM

The cabinet has approved plans to bid to host World Expo 2020.

The plan was proposed by the Thailand Convention and Exhibition Bureau.

Three potential sites - Chon Buri, Chiang Mai and Ayutthaya - have been recommended for the world event and the winning candidate would be decided within three months, deputy government spokesman Watchara Kannikar said.

Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva will travel on Sept 5 to Shanghai, where this year's World Expo is being held, to formally announce Thailand's bid to host the World Expo 2020.

The initial budget for hosting the event was estimated at about 20 billion baht, mainly for the construction of the site, Mr Watchara said.

Fifteen countries have announced bids to host one of the world's largest public events held every five years.


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

antriksh_sfo said:


> *YOU ARE WRONG*
> 
> *Official bid has been submitted to OCA, but it is to be decided whether this will be pursued.*
> 
> I for one would prefer Hyderabad or Bangalore instead. Though Chennai would be an outside option but with better sporting infrastructure than Bangalore.


But according to this article it seems that Delhi is keen on submitting its bid for 2020 Olympics not Asian Games
http://www.insidethegames.biz/summe...o-concentrate-on-olympic-bid-claim-government


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

shreyansh said:


> But according to this article it seems that Delhi is keen on submitting its bid for 2020 Olympics not Asian Games
> http://www.insidethegames.biz/summe...o-concentrate-on-olympic-bid-claim-government


That is news for me.
I believe, the Asian Games with 35 Events and almost 12000 athletes is an equally big challenge.
But for making a mark on the World Map Summer Games are the choice.
We need to improve our Medal Tally in Summer Games which has been good relatively in 2008.

The only drawback for Asian Games is Doha which hosted more than 40 events hosted the events in small Halls 2000 to 4000 capacity.
Delhi has 2 Indoor Stadia with >5K, 2 Indoor Stadia with >7K, 1 with >20K.
The other big Indoor Stadium with >15K can be an Exhibiton Hall or temporary Hall.
The general infrastructure in Delhi irrespective of the 2020 Games shall be the best in the World with:
1. Airport >70 Million by 2020
2. Metro Rail Serivce > 400 Kms
3. BRTS > 200 Km
4. Satellite townships in the NCR with urban decongestion for over 2 million people 
*To say the least, Delhi is almost 60% ready for the Summer Games 2020.
The sporting capabilites of the Indian Athletes needs to be improved.*


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Asian Games organisers are poised to switch the quadrennial event from 2018 to 2019 to avoid clashing with the Commonwealth Games in the future.

The Olympic Council of Malaysia's (OCM) general secretary told Friday's Malaysian Star newspaper that the decision had been taken by the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA).

"The council decided that the Asian Games should not be held the same year with the Commonwealth Games because it did not benefit the athletes," Sieh Kok Chi said.

"It will be difficult for the Asian athletes to peak twice in a short period of time in two multi-sports Games."

This year's Commonwealth Games is being held in New Delhi from Oct. 3-14 and Asian athletes will also be involved in the Asian Games in Guangzhou from Nov. 12-27.

The 2014 Commonwealth Games will be held in Glasgow while the 2014 Asian Games will be held in Incheon, South Korea.

Hosts for the 2018 Commonwealth Games and 2019 Asian Games have yet to be decided.

The OCA also believed there were too many other major events held in the Asian Games year, Kok Chi said.

"Besides the Commonwealth Games, there is the (soccer) World Cup, World Cup hockey and also the world basketball championships," he added.

Staging the Asian Games a year after the Commonwealth Games would provide the perfect opportunity for athletes to qualify for the Olympics, which would be held the following year.

"The Olympics have a one-year qualifying period for athletes in individual events," Kok Chi said. "The Asian Games will be held in either September or October (2019) while the Olympics will be held in August (2020)."

Malaysia have ruled out a bid to host the 2019 Asian Games on financial grounds.

(Reporting by Alastair Himmer in Tokyo

hno:


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Malaysia have put their hands up to host the 2019 Southeast Asian (SEA) Games, the country's Youth and Sports minister has told local media.

Ahmad Shabery Cheek said "the cost is not as huge as hosting the Asian Games and ... we have all the facilities needed" after announcing on Wednesday they had pulled the plug on plans to host the 2019 Asian Games.

Olympic Council of Malaysia honorary secretary Sieh Kok Chi said the country's SEA Games bid would not be derailed by the decision not to bid for the bigger regional event.

Cheek told Malaysian news agency Bernama that the government opted to pull out of the race to host the Asian Games because of the costs involved.

Indonesia will host the SEA Games next year, followed by Myanmar in 2013.


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

hno:hno: too bad Kuala Lumpur withdrew to host the games....seem like the other bids city have the chances to host the games....the race are on.....:cheers::cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Agree on switching the cycle. There seems to be too many large-scale international sporting events these days.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

guy4versa4 said:


> Malaysia have put their hands up to host the 2019 Southeast Asian (SEA) Games, the country's Youth and Sports minister has told local media.
> 
> Ahmad Shabery Cheek said "the cost is not as huge as hosting the Asian Games and ... we have all the facilities needed" after announcing on Wednesday they had pulled the plug on plans to host the 2019 Asian Games.
> 
> ...


Thats sad
Malaysia had a good chance. The problem with the Asian Games is the size.
No sane nation would prefer it ahead of pressing national interests if not for ego boosting regimes.
With 35 disciplines (28 Olympic + 7 Non Olympic) it is a huge event.
KL should have built another 3 Indoor Stadia apart from existing ones and exhibition complex.
Baseball, Wushu, Kabbadi, Cricket such non Olympic Sports put unnecessary burden on the NOCs leaving a huge white elephant after the games.

The Ideal Asian games would be 25 Olympic Sports + 5 Regional Sports


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Don't worry 8 out of 10 cities will withdraw with some reason or other.
> The final candidates may be HongKong & KL.
> I do not prefer Hongkong. Not with China/Korea hosting it in 2010/2014 .... again to East Asia the 2019 edition..... No.
> KL would be my choice.... give them a chance to utilise the infrastructure built in 1998.
> ...


I told u guys that most of these cities will withdraw and slowly but steadily my prediction is coming true.
This has been the trend in the earlier Asian Games bids too.
After the departure of bigwigs like KL, Hongkong; Dubai not even bidding for 2019, it is a question mark about the candidates?????
Hanoi, Taipei seem to be the only ones in race.
Delhi though has bid, the Govt does not seem to pursue it, need to wait if this decision changes after 13 Oct 2010.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

*2019 Asian Games*

** United Arab Emirates Dubai, United Arab Emirates*








President of Olympic Council of Asia (OCA), Sheikh Fahad Al-Sabah stated that Dubai is considering placing a bid for the 2019 edition of the Games. Previously, Dubai was to bid for the 2014 event, however, they withdrew because they did not see the 2014 Games as a priority.

* * Hong Kong Hong Kong*








If Hong Kong bids for the 2019 Asian Games, this will be its second attempt after they lost the 2006 bid to Doha. Timothy Fok, president of the Hong Kong Olympic Committee, believes the bid will support Hong Kong in sports infrastructure investment as they are prepare to spent HK$1 billion to upgrade the venues.

* * Philippines Manila, Philippines*








Considering bidding after Philippine Sports Commission chair Harry Angping visits 2010 host city

* * Singapore Singapore*








Considering bidding, having successfully hosted the Singapore Grand Prix and as host of 2010 Summer Youth Olympics and host of 2009 Asian Youth Games

* * Republic of China Taipei, Taiwan*








Taipei beats Kaohsiung and Taipei County as the potential city to bid for Games in March 2010. It is estimated that the Games could cost them NT$19 billion to hosting it. Taipei County could become as co-host should mayoral candidates of the ruling Kuomintang win the election. On August 18, 2010, Taipei Mayor Hau Lung-bin saids they will bid for the Games.

* * Vietnam Hanoi, Vietnam*








Vietnam Olympic Committee aims to bid for the Games, as quoted as saying on September 6, 2010.



Cancelled bids

** India New Delhi, India*








India is the host of the 2010 Commonwealth Games and has also hosted two Asian Games in 1951 and 1982. It was reported that they were keen to bid for 2019 Games.
However, on August 2, 2010, the government turned down Indian Olympic Association's (IOA) bid for the Games, amid allegations of corruption in 2010 Commonwealth Games.

** Malaysia Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*








Malaysia submitted a bid in January 2010, making it the second time after bidding for 2006 Games, where they lost while they were the favourite. The Sports Minister declared that the 2019 success can boost the local sports. However, Ahmad Shabery Cheek told reporters on September 1, 2010 that Malaysia would not make any further bids due to financial constraints, this decision mean Malaysia withdrew for second time for the same reason after 2010 bids.


----------



## indrarko (Jun 7, 2010)

How about Balikpapan?evethough i've never heard from Indonesian newspaper.
Why is there Balikpapan on the poll?


----------



## unity (Jan 17, 2009)

Indonesia not gonna bid for this kind of games...
Not in the next 10 years...
Not yet...
And I think Balikpapan is only on the list as a spam...
I'm really sure that the person who made the list was drunk...^^

I would like to see Manila host this games, though...


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

It is impossible to host 2019 Asian games in east Asia. 2010 Guangzhou and 2014 Incheon both are eastern Asian region. 

if Dubai candidate emerged for 2019 they would be very strong contenders. Everyone support 2019 asian games to western Asia.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Hong Kong and Shenzhen should jointly bid Summer Olympics after Hong Kong holds Asian Games and Shenzhen holds Universiads.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

It is quite clear now Hong Kong plans to bid for the 2023 Asiad instead of 2019. makes a lot more sense to me.

http://www.news.gov.hk/en/category/healthandcommunity/100925/html/100925en05002.htm


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

General Huo said:


> Hong Kong and Shenzhen should jointly bid Summer Olympics after Hong Kong holds Asian Games and Shenzhen holds Universiads.


In that case, it would be unwise not to include Guangzhou. But that is just too early to say.


----------



## mbell_791983 (Sep 16, 2005)

ugoki09 said:


> nope dtz not for real
> i juz made dt. . haha
> 
> btw hirs d better version haha
> looks more filipino bcoz of d 3stars nd sun . , ,d sun is ac2ually d official logo of the asian games. . =)


Hello. I'm new to this forum. I'm a sports event fan... Olympics, Asiad, SEAG, etc...

I would like to share this logo (actually a mock logo study):










This is adopted from the Alibata. The symbol "A" symbolizes athletes and Asia, like the 1998 games logo. However this is the stylized alibata letter "A" and is reminiscent of Sarimanok or Ibong Adarna, symbolizing the athletes soaring high for the top, and can be also identified as the flame.

Hope you can enjoy this logo. Comments and suggestions are welcome.

We support Manila's bid for Asiad 2019. Good luck sa 2011.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Too bad a potential favourite (Kuala Lumpur) has pulled out of the race, though it may have been wrong for them to do so. Now I would have to choose between Dubai, Hong Kong, Manila, and Singapore.


----------



## PasigGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

This is very sad!!! its about time the government should construct national stadium for big sporting events including this one .....

Press Statement from Asean Football Federation - Venue for semi-final 
08-Dec-2010 The Philippines will not be able to play a leg of their semi-final or subsequent final at a home venue due to no available stadia in the country meeting the requirements for the AFF Suzuki Cup. 

The Asean Football Federation took the decision after careful consideration and talks with the relevant parties. 

A set of guidelines has to be met before a stadium can stage an AFF Suzuki Cup match and none of the proposed venues in the Philippines reached the required standard stipulated in the Hosting Obligations for the tournament. 

The Philippines Football Federation agrees they will be allowed to choose to play one leg of their semi-final at a neutral venue or both legs in the country of their opposition. 

The Asean Football Federation would like to congratulate the Philippines for reaching the last four of the AFF Suzuki Cup for the first time and wish them good luck in the semi-finals.


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Setgabell (Dec 11, 2010)

*Welcome to CHIANG MAI*


----------



## rxlxm (Jan 19, 2011)

..


----------



## toiyeuarsenal01 (Aug 13, 2010)

about Ho Chi Minh City!?


----------



## alekya (Jan 19, 2011)

*asian winter games*

Online information about the asian winter games 2011, Sports events, asian winter games 2011 schedule, dates, asian winter games participating countries, venues, asian winter games medal tally and more
http://www.altiusdirectory.com/Sports/asian-winter-games.php


----------



## Setgabell (Dec 11, 2010)

CHIANG MAI !!!


----------



## Setgabell (Dec 11, 2010)

Chiang Mai Thailand


----------



## Setgabell (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello Chiang Mai = OH-LA-NOR-CHIANG-MAI


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Only four candidate cities are left in the bidding process for the 2019/2023 Asian Games: Dubai, Hanoi, New Delhi, and Taipei.


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> Only four candidate cities are left in the bidding process for the 2019/2023 Asian Games: Dubai, Hanoi, New Delhi, and Taipei.


I don't think New Delhi is going for it.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

I think 2019 should go to Taipei they could do a pretty good job. But if goes to some one else I would think it would be Dubai because they would do an incredible job.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

taipei..?owh..enough with china,they already hosting asian games2010,olympic2008,winter 2018,world games2009,world expo2010 and everything...


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i think dubai is my love choice there..but if i would pik one asia county, i will go with kuala lumpur,hongkong and maybe tokyo


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

When does the Olympic Council of Asia appoints host City?


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Erran said:


> ^^
> I dunno that Balikpapan bids to host 2019 Asian Games. Never hear bout this from Indo mass media.
> 
> I think Indo starts to boost the decentralization of the development. Like 2011 SEA Games which will be held in Palembang, Sumatra Island. Just for information, Balikpapan is in Kalimantan Island (Borneo).
> ...


next plan... ASIAN GAMES in Indonesia will be held herekay:


----------



## aha_tho_con (Oct 1, 2009)

toiyeuarsenal01 said:


> about Ho Chi Minh City!?


nói thẳng là TPHCM chỉ nên nghĩ đến việc tổ chức seagames trong tương lai gần thôi, chờ đến lúc được đăng cai asian games chắc nghẻo hết rồi vì 4 năm mới 1 lần, 2019 may ra HN mới được, nếu ko được thì phải chờ tầm chục năm nữa, sau đó thì chờ đến lần thứ 2 chắc 50 năm vẫn còn là ít


----------



## walangpangalan (Dec 6, 2010)

Hopefully, Manila will built and finish their proposed projects and use them for the Asian games!!


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

when they will announced the hosting city


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

July 2011. (announcement was delayed by a couple months...either that or stupid Wikipedia).


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

guy4versa4 said:


> maybe hongkong people,or mrfusion never learn about proud of country,enjoyment,peace and have a sense of honoured to host something,just focus on works and works,value of money all that kind


I am from macau, I think Macau should bid for it, I don't like every time Macau is mention, people only think of Casino, I think Macau will benefit a lot more, it certainly have the money to spend.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

mrfusion said:


> yes, I agree with you, but HK already have all that. So the benefit to the people is probably not as dramatic.
> 
> there are dozens of other cities in China, dozens more in Asia that could greatly benefit from hosting a game, HK is probably not one of them.
> 
> ...


world expo or oursound asiavision contest?


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

mrfusion said:


> I am from macau, I think Macau should bid for it, I don't like every time Macau is mention, people only think of Casino, I think Macau will benefit a lot more, it certainly have the money to spend.


yeah...macau would be great..it can promote their culture and history..


----------



## Ank Bhatt (Oct 8, 2011)

Guys, what about Delhi? Is Delhi that bad a host city that nobody is even considering it a part of the race? I, for one, feel Delhi will be a much better host than Hanoi or Jakarta, and comparable to Dubai (excellent infrastructure, much richer culture).


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

delhi failed in hosting commowealth games...
-corruption is the worst one,
-that money should invest in prevent poverty,school and public accommodation first
-commonwealth games infrastructure look poor (sport village,stadium ect)
-theres more city deserve that title,which never host it,such as kuala lumpur,dubai,singapore,hongkong,macau,


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Ank Bhatt said:


> Guys, what about Delhi? Is Delhi that bad a host city that nobody is even considering it a part of the race? I, for one, feel Delhi will be a much better host than Hanoi or Jakarta, and comparable to Dubai (excellent infrastructure, much richer culture).


After their terrible CWG last year and the fact that they screwed over their foreign subcontractors, NO INTERNATIONAL event is ever getting assigned to Delhi again. What Delhi did has caused other 3rd world hosting nations NOW to pay foreign contractors' fees UPFRONT before delivery of services, etc., etc. Therefore, Delhi is now on foreign contractors' blacklist, and rightly so.


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

my vote goes to my hometown, *Pekanbaru*

because it's my hometown :lol:
and we're gonna get 2 cool sport complexes by 2013
eventough i'm not sure, because the other bids are from great and wellknown and super rich cities :nuts:

here is the main stadium (finishing) (cpacity : 42000+)



jendry said:


>





jendry said:


> pengerjaan lanskip





and i've made the logo *just for fun


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## GYEvanEFR (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ Good Idea!!!


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

i vote manila but i realize weak infrastructure no big stadium

i hope hanoi in 2019 better than manila by 2019


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Just One in One, Jakabaring Sport City in Indonesian Metropolitan, *Palembang*, South Sumatra^^

SEA GAMES 2011, November 11 - 22, 2011... 

*about:*

SEA GAMES 2011

Jakabaring Sport City of Palembang



hakz2007 said:


>


ASIAN GAMES PALEMBANG 2019! kay:


----------



## party_animals (Feb 2, 2010)

I think countries like Thailand should no longer aiming to host Asian Games (the country had hosted already for 4 times), we should go for Olympic....but I really hope any Sotheast countries would win this bid for Asian Games..


----------



## ariqtopalovic (Apr 11, 2011)

ITS TIME FOR INDONESIA TO HOST ASIAN GAMES!! PLEASE GIVE A CHANCE TO INDONESIA TO HOST ASIAN GAMES!! AND I WILL CHOOSE PALEMBANG CITY FOR THE MAIN HOST (FIRST TIME EXCEPT JAKARTA), THIS IS A PERFECT CHOICE! FIRST, BECAUSE PALEMBANG IS HAS OFTEN HELD MANY INTERNATIONAL EVENTS, AND ALSO PALEMBANG NOW BEING HELD THE SOUTH-EAST ASIAN GAMES 2011. LOOK AT THE OPENING CEREMONY (THX TO *paradyto* FOR THE VIDEO) ITS AWESOME !!! BEST OPENING SEA GAMES IN HISTORY, MANY PEOPLES SAID ITS BETTER THAN FIFA WORLD CUP 2010 SOUTH AFRICA OPENING  AND PALEMBANG HAVE THE SPORT CITY, NAMELY "JAKABARING SPORT CITY", THE ALL VENUES IS REALLY WORLD STANDARD, VERY LUXURIOUS (EXAMPLE: THE MAIN STADIUM (GELORA SRIWIJAYA JAKABARING) THE BEST STADIUM IN INDONESIA AND GOT THE GRADE 'A' FROM AFC (if im not wrong, just 3 stadium in Indonesia who got Grade A from AFC), SO IT CAN BE USE TO HOST THE ASIAN CUP, AND THE AQUATIC STADIUM (government said it is the best aquatic stadium in ASIA!) IN "JSC" CAN BE USE FOR PRA-OLYMPIC 2012 IN LONDON), ETC. AND THE VENUES IN "JSC" IS REALLY COMPREHENSIVE IN INDONESIA. YEAH, ITS TIME FOR PALEMBANG !! ITS TIME FOR INDONESIA !! PALEMBANG 2019 !  for the hotels, Palembang is have so many hotels here, from the one star to five star hotels. And you can learn more the information about Palembang in wikipedia.

GIVE THE CHANCE TO US TO HOST ASIAN GAMES 2019


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

party_animals said:


> I think countries like Thailand should no longer aiming to host Asian Games (the country had hosted already for 4 times), we should go for Olympic....but I really hope any Sotheast countries would win this bid for Asian Games..


If you have the money, I think you should. not because you host SEA 4 times, because it is good opportunity to bring the world to Thailand. 

But it cost a lot of money.


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Crazy girl said:


> better: http://tinyurl.com/7xvdcp8


what is this?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^oh, its just spam. please ignore it.


----------



## stefazone (Jun 9, 2010)

*I think Asian Games 2019 will be held in Indonesia*

Indonesia keen to host 2019 Asian Games


Reuters
RELATED INFOS :
Blatter, Bin Hammam hit the campaign trail
Olympic legend Andrianov dies
A simmering row over axed sports at this year's Southeast Asian Games has not harmed Indonesia's chances of staging the region's biggest event, the country's sports council has said.

Despite recent complaints over the scrapping of billiards, snooker and women's soccer for November's SEA Games in Indonesia, the national sports council (KONI) insists they have a good chance of hosting the larger scale gathering in 2019.

*"We have an opportunity to host the 2019 Asian Games without having to go through a bidding process," KONI chairwoman Rita Subowo was quoted as saying by the Jakarta Post, referring to the Olympic Council of Asia's backing for an Indonesian bid.*

"If we can't do it then, our second opportunity will be in 2023, but that will have to be through a bidding process," she added.

"This all depends on the government. First, there's the financial issue that we have to discuss, then the preparations and the time frame, whether it will clash with the elections or others."

Other candidates to have expressed interest in a bid for the 2019 Games include Vietnam, India, Taiwan and the United Arab Emirates.

Indonesia previously hosted the Asian Games in 1962 and will host the 26th SEA Games in the Sumatran city of Palembang.

As well as the scrapping of some events, Games organisers have also been criticised by participating nations for reducing the shooting, cycling and sailing programmes.

Source: http://asia.eurosport.com/allsports/indonesia-keen-on-games_sto2717058/story.shtml 

:banana:


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

It will be nice to see New Dehli or Jakarta to be host city For Asian Games...Both City Had host the games before as dehli the 1st games 1951...n Jakarta the 4th games 1962....:cheers:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

DERMAN85 said:


> It will be nice to see New Dehli or Jakarta to be host city For Asian Games...Both City Had host the games before as dehli the 1st games 1951...n Jakarta the 4th games 1962....:cheers:


I don't think so if Jakarta will be a host for next Asian Games in Indonesia. We already have another city to be a host for this event: Pekanbaru (Riau Province), Balikpapan (East Kalimantan) and Palembang (South Sumatra).


----------



## ariqtopalovic (Apr 11, 2011)

^^^^
just want the sumatran, PALEMBANG - PEKANBARU will be the perfect choice for the host kay: (or maybe just PALEMBANG)
look at the opening ceremony SEA Games in Palembang, its AWESOME ! im speechless. both cities is have the good venues, especially in Palembang, the venues in Palembang is the world standard kay: 7/8 years to prepare this event, PALEMBANG CAN DO IT ! INDONESIA BISA ! 

i dont want see Jakarta (again) to host Asian Games, just want the other city outside java island to host ASIAN GAMES 2019 -> PALEMBANG is ready to host ASIAN GAMES 2019 kay:


----------



## ahmadYR (Mar 16, 2012)

Surabaya


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

he he he already have this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=930760&page=26

cheers


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

its time for dubai


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

Surabaya


----------



## aku arief (Apr 30, 2011)

Surabaya


----------



## gussinyo (Apr 7, 2009)

Surabaya


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

guy4versa said:


> its time for dubai


dubai can bid for olympic and with their fancy infrastruture i bet it's not so hard to win

i'd like to see hanoi the most for asian games 2019 (i voted taipei tho)
their stadiums quite neat

and i don't think surabaya is ready for this. for indonesian cities, palembang and jakarta have more proper sports infrastructure


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

Surabaya


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

CrazyForID said:


> dubai can bid for olympic and with their fancy infrastruture i bet it's not so hard to win
> 
> i'd like to see hanoi the most for asian games 2019 (i voted taipei tho)
> their stadiums quite neat
> ...



i think taipei was too close to guangzhou and incheon.., and hanoi need to spend more if they want to host it..and surabaya is still not ready plus it internal problem...dubai is the most suitable, but i would love to see singapore or kl to bids


----------



## GYEvanEFR (Mar 24, 2011)

We have to reset the poll, since the candidate cities are *Surabaya*, *Hanoi*, *Taipei*, and *Dubai*.


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Is India decision final yet?

According to wiki

Interested

* India New Delhi, India*

India hosted the 2010 Commonwealth Games and has also hosted two Asian Games in 1951 and 1982. It was reported that they were keen to bid for 2019 Games. However, on August 2, 2010, the government turned down Indian Olympic Association's (IOA) bid for the Games, amid allegations of corruption in 2010 Commonwealth Games. The sport ministry reconfirmed its rejection for the bids on November 4, 2010. However, Randhir Singh declared on November 11, 2010 after attending the flag hosting ceremony at Guangzhou, that India's bid is still on.


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Between the 4 confirmed bidder, 

My choice will be Dubai or Taipei.


----------



## Raisa (Mar 17, 2009)

Surabaya will be the best place to hold 2019 Asian games


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

mrfusion said:


> Is India decision final yet?
> 
> According to wiki
> 
> ...


By the OCA,,



guyversa said:


> *Vietnam wants the Asian Games in Hanoi, Indonesia in Surabaya and Chinese Taipei in the capital city of Taipei, while the UAE can offer several venues including Dubai and Abu Dhabi. The General Assembly – at the Macau Galaxy on November 3, 2012 - will select only the host for 2019*, and not for the 2023 Asian Games also, as was first planned.


Wiki can be edited by anyone..


----------



## sandypradana (Dec 25, 2011)

Surabaya


----------



## ahmadYR (Mar 16, 2012)

Apaan itu Balikpapan,,, ko Surabaya diganti.. ??


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

delete


----------



## asiasky (Dec 16, 2011)

*:banana::banana:Taipei* 2019 :banana::banana:








credit:http://english.sec.taipei.gov.tw/public/Data/011101734653.JPG


----------



## dino.w (Jun 4, 2012)

Surabayaaaaaa...


----------



## asiasky (Dec 16, 2011)

Taipei is the Best for Asian Games 2019. And I believe that the County will not cheat.:nuts::lol:









credit:http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs32/i/2008/221/d/7/Taipei_Night_Scenery_by_kwang411.jpg


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Cosaonoivay said:


> Why is it a pleasure for you while your base is from Amsterdam and Saigon and not from Hanoi ?
> 
> Don't you remember Saigon was and maybe still the Enemy of Hanoi even though Hanoi has been invading , occupying , controlling and exploiting Saigon for 37 years (Since the fall of Saigon 1975) that was not the Victory for Vietnam Unification , it was the Victory for A deadly Revenge toward Southern Vietnamese and Saigon was the their Capital pre 1975 , many years has passed they have extracted all the money and resourses from the South by using the slogan one Country , but the reality is it's not , everything is for Northern Vietnam and Hanoi
> 
> ...


Okay, I forgot about that. Yes, it will be a hell because the government will extract money from the whole country. I don't like the Vietnamese regime either and I love Saigon very much, but these games would show the persona of Hanoi and Vietnam. People only think that Vietnam is a poor country which is totally destroyed by war, but it isn't. It's a hidden charm, people must know that. Do you understand me now?


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I think Surabaya should be the host.. Go SURABAYA!


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

Denjiro said:


> Okay, I forgot about that. Yes, it will be a hell because the government will extract money from the whole country. I don't like the Vietnamese regime either and I love Saigon very much, but these games would show the persona of Hanoi and Vietnam. People only think that Vietnam is a poor country which is totally destroyed by war, but it isn't. It's a hidden charm, people must know that. Do you understand me now?


I'm glad you are reminded  that's the most important thing for Vietnamese in Vietnam , they are just starting to get back to ''Normal life'' so they don't need to carry the Burden of Debt for decades to come because of 15 days for the game which only profit 1 City ( Hanoi ) and its people while other region in Southern VN is completely shut off and work like slaves for them to enjoy ...!


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

Sekedar sharing berita aja nih masbro...



> Bidik Tuan Rumah Asian Games 2019, Indonesia Lobi 45 Negara
> 
> Tribunnews.com - Senin, 5 November 2012 22:45 WIB
> TRIBUNNEWS.COM – Indonesia akan melakukan lobi yang intens kepada 45 negara Asia agar bisa terpilih menjadi tuan rumah Asia Games ke-18 tahun 2019 yang akan berlangsung di Provinsi Jawa Timur.
> ...





> Kamis, Negara Tuan Rumah Asian Games 2019 Diumumkan
> 
> Tribunnews.com - Senin, 5 November 2012 22:55 WIB
> TRIBUNNEWS.COM – Hari yang bersejarah sedang dinantikan oleh seluruh warga Indonesia. Keputusan penunjukan tuan rumah Asian Games 2019 akan diumumkan di Makau, 8 November di Gedung Olah raga Pekan Olah raga Asia Timur.
> ...



So which city will become the host guys..? Surabaya, Hanoi, or Dubai..?
Kalo menurut berita ini Jakarta dan Hanoi punya peluang sama besar. Karena kawasan timur Timur Tengah udah digelar Doha tahun 2006. Tapi nggak pasti juga sih... buktinya Asian Games 2010 di Guangzhou dan 2014 di Incheon... sama-sama negara Asia Timur. Tapi seenggak-enggaknya kans Asia Tenggara cukup besar.

I think the host will be awarded to Surabaya..! (cross my fingers). :cheers:


----------



## igorrulisaviv (Feb 19, 2012)

go East Java Surabaya-Malang


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

For Sure...2019 Asian Games will be awarded to South East Asia:cheers: .........the city is Surabaya 2019...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## B738 (Apr 21, 2011)

I dont know if this is true or not, based on this news: ASIAN GAMES 2019 HOST: Only left Hanoi, the competitor of Surabaya ( which was by the way published not so long ago, approx. 3 hrs ago, the most up to date)

Dubai was declared *FAILED* to bid themself as the host because of administrative problems, said OCA President

Well, idk,just wait tomorrow


----------



## B738 (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
oh ya, resuming that up

OCA president said, the remaining 2 bids city will either host the AG 2019 or the AYG 2021, with term; the one losing the former, will host the latter. Win-win solution, at least.


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

I got this feeling that it gonna be Surabaya the host of 2019 Asian Games.... 

If it's true, I believe the opening ceremony will be Majapahit themed, just how 2011 SEA Games in Palembang themed Srivijaya....


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

Sundakalapa said:


> I got this feeling that it gonna be Surabaya the host of 2019 Asian Games....
> 
> If it's true, I believe the opening ceremony will be Majapahit themed, just how 2011 SEA Games in Palembang themed Srivijaya....


^^^^
Filing saya juga berharap host asian games 2019 
Apalagi ntar firework nya muncul dari suramadu juga bakalan keren banget  

Berdoa supaya para delegasi tim biding bisa memenangkan biding host asian games ini #amien


----------



## B738 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sundakalapa said:


> I got this feeling that it gonna be Surabaya the host of 2019 Asian Games....
> 
> If it's true, I believe the opening ceremony will be Majapahit themed, just how 2011 SEA Games in Palembang themed Srivijaya....


^^
I thinks it's gonna be good if they take that theme.

But AG is just one step ahead of sea games, it's nearly that "Olympic" level, so i think for the OC, what is suitable is that they leverage that majapahit theme into something more Internationallly Creative (im talking about that Beijing level). 

i think we can do it, pasti bisa....


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Sundakalapa said:


> I got this feeling that it gonna be Surabaya the host of 2019 Asian Games....
> 
> If it's true, I believe the opening ceremony will be Majapahit themed, just how 2011 SEA Games in Palembang themed Srivijaya....


Yup, chiri-bang-bang-bang!! And I hope they repeat the priceless moment of when Susi Susanti *completely *bypassed the cauldron, dropped the lighted javelin...*BUT the cauldron still lit up!*! PRICELESS! :lol: 

It starts at around 6:00 :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVLQzvHT-9M


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

Asian games 2019 was awarded to the city of HANOI


----------



## ZKL (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulation to HANOIIIIII


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

wow..good news


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn...... I just heard Surabaya lost.... 
Anyway congrats to Hanoi... at least this time it is awarded to ASEAN region...
I bet Hanoi could present a spectacular games.... :cheers:


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulation Hanoi Vietnam
It's time for ASEAN after Jakarta and Bangkok


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Congratulation to Vietnam.

Thailand will hard work for Asian Game 2023. :cheers:


----------



## noh 3/\0l ! (Jun 16, 2012)

Congratulation Viet nam!


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

congrtulation Hanoi 
wish you all the best


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Sundakalapa said:


> Hmm, I don't know..
> Why they (Vietnam) bidded in the first place if they do not have the money...?! Such troublesome... hno:
> 
> I remember Indonesian bid officials said Vietnam won because was supported by China. Was China behind the financial backing and then redrawed their support?


They can't get on too well with the Spratly island dispute, where Vietnam reject Visa for China's new passport, etc.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

With five years left before the event is supposed to be held, is the 2019 Asian Games going to end up being cancelled because the host city pulled out?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

No. It will simply be held in a city which probably hosted already and has the infrastructure.

Bangkok hosted again in 1966 when Seoul had to pull out. Same in 1978 when Singapore bailed out and Islamabad did as well. So I highly doubt it will be cancelled. Simply a previous host will step in to host.

I wouldn't be surprised if Bangkok stepped in again. They last hosted in 1998 and clearly have the infrastructure built during those games, upgraded stadium for the recent Asian Cup and other things built since then.

All that would be needed is the necessary temporary venues.


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Lord David said:


> No. It will simply be held in a city which probably hosted already and has the infrastructure.
> 
> Bangkok hosted again in 1966 when Seoul had to pull out. Same in 1978 when Singapore bailed out and Islamabad did as well. So I highly doubt it will be cancelled. Simply a previous host will step in to host.
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe BKK, also perhaps Guangzhou, or Incheon can consider to host a double.


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, OCA wont have a decision until September. 

http://www.ecns.cn/2014/04-19/110206.shtml


----------



## Tk.Alv-87 (Oct 26, 2012)

What's wrong with Vietnam ! .. If you can't host it, don't bid for it in the first place, wasted everyone's time .. so irresponsible!


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

^^ the cost increased from $150 initially to $500 mil. They aren't prepared to spend that much. I read in Malaysian news portal KL is interested to host the game. That is if Surabaya, the runner up city no longer desire to be the host.


----------



## Tk.Alv-87 (Oct 26, 2012)

sepul said:


> ^^ the cost increased from $150 initially to $500 mil. They aren't prepared to spend that much. I read in Malaysian news portal KL is interested to host the game. That is if Surabaya, the runner up city no longer desire to be the host.


I heard that KL was going to compete for the host of the 2020 Olympics at the beginning, why did you guys pull out?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Probably because the Kuala Lumpur area has never hosted the Asian Games and the KL area is already planning to host its (record) sixth Southeast Asian Games in 2017, with Kuching, as decided in July 2012.

If Bangkok were to step in to host the 2019 Asian Games it would be the fifth time they hosted the event, and after that, they may as well bid for hosting rights to a Summer Olympics in 2028 or after.

If Guangzhou (which already hosted the 2010 Asian Games) were to step in as the replacement host, then I'd see the Games' opening and closing ceremonies taking place in the Guangdong Stadium rather than Haixinsha Island.

Any replacement host for the 2019 Asian Games would have to build a new Olympic Village within the five-year period between now and the Games, besides the necessary temporary venues.


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

I would say it is very boring to see Bangkok and Guangzhou as host again,especially Bangkok.

KL,Dubai,Taipei and any other city never holding AG will be much more interesting!

But...realistic.....One Chinese city or Japanese city could be more viable. Then Tianjin or Osaka could stand out.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*2019 Asian Games : Malaysia to consider replacing Vietnam if OCA help foot the bill.
*
KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia will consider replacing Vietnam as hosts of the 2019 Asian Games only if the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) help foot the bill, a top official at the country’s Olympic body has said. Vietnam withdrew Hanoi as hosts of the multi-sport event in a surprise move on Thursday, citing a lack of preparedness and concerns that holding the quadrennial spectacle for the first time would not prove financially viable for its recovering economy.
Prince Tunku Imran, the president of the Malaysian Olympic body, previously failed to persuade the OCA to modify the costs and profit sharing terms and any bid from the Southeast Asians was reliant on the Kuwait-based body showing some flexibility. “I’m sure that if we reveal the OCA’s requirements to host the Games, even the public will ask us not to host it because of the steep amount. It needs to be reviewed,” Sieh Kok Chi, the secretary general of the Olympic Council of Malaysia (OCM), said in Saturday’s Star newspaper. “If we are asked, we will not agree immediately. We will consider it if the OCA are ready to review the conditions.”
more: www.dailytimes.com.pk/sport/20-Apr-...r-replacing-vietnam-if-oca-help-foot-the-bill


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

^^So there are two cities that willing to step up to replace Hanoi to host the Asian Games.
KL and SBY (Surabaya) the runner-up.



> *Indonesia favourite to take on 2019 Asian Games *
> 
> DUBAI: Indonesia is a favourite to take on the 2019 Asian Games after Vietnam’s withdrawal because of the cost, Asian sports sources said Friday. A decision on the new country will be made on September 20 in Incheon, South Korea which will host this year’s Asiad at the same time. Vietnam’s Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung announced on Thursday that his country was pulling out of hosting the 2019 Games because of economic ‘difficulties’.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sakesin (Dec 2, 2012)

I support countries in ASEAN.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If it was me deciding who should be the replacement host city of the 18th Asian Games in 2019, I'd select Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Indonesia says it wants to host the Asian Games*



> JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) Indonesia has the will and the funds to stage the 2019 Asian Games, a government minister confirmed Sunday as regional organizers scrambled for a host to replace Vietnam.
> 
> The 2019 event was due to be staged in Hanoi but the Vietnamese government last week announced it would withdraw as host, citing a lack of money and the potential damage to its reputation if the event second only to the Summer Olympics in terms of the number of athletes competing was a flop.
> 
> ...


source: http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11241763


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

> *Asian Games replacement host needed fast, but not Singapore: Ng Ser Miang*
> By Patrick Johnston
> SINGAPORE Fri Apr 18, 2014 5:06pm EDT
> 
> ...





> *Indonesia top pick as 2019 Asian Games host*
> 
> Updated Sun 20 Apr 2014, 4:19am AEST
> 
> ...


So the possible hosts are:

*Surabaya*, Indonesia: willing, "proud", and seems to have the money and commitment. But wait, the current 2014 general election in July will select new Indonesian President. This add uncertainty weather the new govt. will back up and support the plan to host Asiad or not, after they're seeing the price tag. Surabaya still have much to do to develop and expand the infrastructures, but I think the capital city Jakarta that has hosted Asiad before in 1962 and have better infrastructure might help to ease the Surabaya's burden.

*Kuala Lumpur*, Malaysia: showing interest but only if the OCA helped foot the bill. KL certainly has good infrastructures, but expansions and additions to stadiums is needed to host Asiad. I don't think they quite agree with OCA on the price tag though.

*Bangkok*, Thailand: showing interest but not sure on the time-frame, citing 2019 is too early and may focussed on 2023 bid instead.

*Singapore*: refusing the offer to host the 2019 Asiad since they are focussing their attention, efforts and fund on hosting the smaller scale sporting multi-events; Southeast Asian Games 2015.


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

With Indonesia presidential election, can't they ask the few potential candidate on their view on the issue.


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

mrfusion said:


> With Indonesia presidential election, can't they ask the few potential candidate on their view on the issue.


Good idea! :cheers1:
Maybe Indonesian Olympic Commitee should ask the president candidates would they support Indonesian bid as the host.


----------



## SamratAshok232 (Apr 25, 2014)

World 2 World said:


> *2019 Asian Games : Malaysia to consider replacing Vietnam if OCA help foot the bill.*
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia will consider replacing Vietnam as hosts of the 2019 Asian Games only if the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) help foot the bill, a top official at the country’s Olympic body has said. Vietnam withdrew Hanoi as hosts of the multi-sport event in a surprise move on Thursday, citing a lack of preparedness and concerns that holding the quadrennial spectacle“If we are asked, we will not agree immediately. We will consider it if the OCA are ready to review the conditions.”
> more:


Malaysia has said the right thing. The Asian games are even more expensive than the SOG in terms of infrastructure for the sporting events.
OCA has to foot the bill.
The main reasons are:
1. Too many disciplines: The max has to be limited to 28 disciplines.
The ones like Baseball, Softball, Chess, Body Building, Ten Pin Bowling, Billiards which are neither regional nor olympipc add up to the burden.
2. The ones like BMX, handball, cricket which have sporadic following in Asia need to be approved selectively and left to the NOC hosting the games to decide upon.

All the member nations should speak out about the enormous burden because of this. Only a handful of nations like China, S Korea aiming for vanity can build white elephants for a 2 week period. 

Hopefully, OCA can re-calibrate their approach and reduce the burden on the host NOC.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

hope Surabaya as runner up of the bid can replace Hanoi to be host of Asian Games 2019! :cheers:


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

*Trio vying to host 2019 Asian Games*



> Indonesia, China and UAE are candidates to replace Vietnam as the hosts for the 18th Asian Games in 2019. Following Vietnam's recent withdrawal from hosting of the Games, the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) is working hard to find a replacement for the quadrennial games to be held in five years' time.
> 
> "China, Indonesia and UAE express their respective interest to host the Games," said OCA's vice-president Maj Gen Charouck Arirachakaran, adding that *Indonesia will present Surabaya as the host city while UAE will push for Dubai.*
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

vankovic said:


> *Trio vying to host 2019 Asian Games*
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:



Surely Guangzhou, China Hosting the 2010 Asian Games and Paralympic Asian Games could lower the Chances of China Hosting the 2019 Asian Games and Paralympic Games?


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

According to Chinese media,The major of Nanjing, the host city of 2014 youth olympic games, told the press that Nanjing could take the torch from Hanoi.

http://news.sohu.com/20140508/n399302743.shtml


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Indonesia May Replace Vietnam As Host of the 2019 Asian Games*



> “Palembang’s sports facilities are very good, but there are simply not enough. The city could act as a support to Jakarta. They [officials from Jakarta and Palembang] can coordinate and make the final decision.”
> 
> The 2011 Southeast Asian Games were successfully staged in both cities.
> 
> ...


source: http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/sports/indonesia-may-replace-vietnam-host-2019-asian-games/


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

^^and Indonesia will proposed Palembang and Jakarta as host of Asian Games 2019


----------



## gunny.gunason (Feb 28, 2010)

wait until September 2014.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Jakarta to host Asian Games 2018 and Palembang as co-host

Asian Games will be moved to 2018 because of Indonesian election in 2019

source (in indonesian):
http://www.jawapos.com/baca/artikel/5214/Jakarta-Tuan-Rumah-Asian-Games-2018-Palembang-Pendukung


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

So IOC want to move the game to a year before Olympic but Indonesia need to move it back...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Jokowi Supports Jakarta’s Asiad Bid*
*Sporting Chance: The capital city and Palembang in South Sumatra are officially in the running for the role of Asian Games host in 2018*



> Jakarta. President-elect Joko Widodo has given his blessing to Jakarta and Palembang, South Sumatra, as both cities step forward to join the 2018 Asian Games host city bidding process, which is scheduled to take place at the Olympic Council of Asia’s general assembly in Incheon, South Korea, on Sept. 20.
> 
> Joko has expressed his support after a meeting with OCA vice president Wei Jizhong, Indonesian Olympic Committee (KOI) president Rita Subowo, Jakarta Deputy Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama and South Sumatra Governor Alex Noerdin in Jakarta on Thursday.
> 
> ...


source: http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news/jakarta/joko-widodo-supports-jakartas-asiad-bid/


----------



## MarkLanegan (May 20, 2013)

^^

Although i'm a support of Jokowi Presidential bid, i have some doubt that this Asian Games Bid is freely from (guess it) political campaign and considerations for 2019 Indonesia General Election. 

As you know, 2019 is the election year of Indonesia. And Asian Games calendar which always hold on the same year of the FIFA World Cup change one year later to avoid with Commonwealth Games that some Commonwealth countries are Asian Games participant.


----------



## anakhijrah (Apr 13, 2013)

finnaly in Jakarta 2018 right ? :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Sakesin (Dec 2, 2012)

...........


----------



## vankovic (Nov 14, 2011)

* Indonesia, battling to find venues, to host 2018 Asian Games*



> “Today (Friday) it has been approved by the EB (executive board) that *in 2018 will be the next Asian Games in Jakarta in Indonesia*,” said council president Sheikh Ahmad Al-Fahad Al-Sabah.





> The OCA initially scheduled the event for 2019 to avoid any clash with the Olympics. The 2018 Winter Olympics are in South Korea and the 2020 Olympics are in Tokyo. But Jakarta told the OCA that if they were to host the Asiad, it would have to be a year earlier, in 2018, because presidential elections are scheduled for 2019.
> 
> In its original bid for the event, Indonesia put forward the country’s second-biggest city, Surabaya, as the host. However *officials have now decided to make the capital Jakarta the main host city, with events also planned for other cities, including Palembang and Bandung*.


:cheers:


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

Athletes from Indonesia march into the stadium during the opening ceremony for the 17th Asian Games in Incheon, South Korea. (Source: AP)

 Jakarta to host the 2018 Asian Games 


*The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Jakarta | Fri, September 19 2014, 6:03 PM*

Following the withdrawal of Vietnam, the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) named Jakarta as the official venue for the 2018 Asian Games on Friday.

“Today, the executive body of the OCA officially declares that the 2018 Asian Games will be held in Jakarta, Indonesia,” OCA president Sheikh Ahmad Al-Fahad Al-Sabah said on Friday as quoted by Antara news agency.

Previously, the Vietnamese capital of Hanoi was slated to host the 18th games, but it pulled out in April as Vietnam could no longer financially sustain the cost of holding the games.

The event was also originally scheduled to take place in 2019, but due to Jakarta being named the host city, the games were pushed forward to 2018 due to presidential elections taking place the following year.

“After the General Assembly, we will discuss whether the OCA’s executive body will rubber stamp the decision to reward Jakarta with venue rights on Saturday, at the committee’s plenary meeting,” said the official.

Indonesian officials had previously said that the Asian Games would require the construction of new sporting venues and an athlete’s village, costing around US$150 million.

Jakarta hosted the Asian Games back in 1962, which led to the creation of the Senayan Sporting Complex.

In terms of sporting infrastructure, Jakarta has begun the construction of new sporting venues such as the planned BMW Stadium in North Jakarta, which is targeted for completion in 2017.

The 2014 Asian Games is currently taking place in Incheon, South Korea. (dyl/nfo)


*Selamat Datang di Jakarta...*

:dance:





































Infografik Kompas, Gunawan Kartapranata


The last time Jakarta host the Asian Games was in 1962. That was why we constructed Gelora Bung Karno Stadium in Senayan area Jakarta.


----------



## Sakesin (Dec 2, 2012)

*December 5 - 20, 2018 ??*


----------



## yuliussaputra (Jan 2, 2013)

Sakesin said:


> *December 5 - 20, 2018 ??*


yeah right! we proud to be host 2018, we have all facilities to be host Asian Games 2018 :banana:


----------



## yuliussaputra (Jan 2, 2013)

Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, Jakarta Indonesia


----------



## yuliussaputra (Jan 2, 2013)

Jakabaring Stadium, Palembang Indonesia


----------



## yuliussaputra (Jan 2, 2013)

BMW Stadium, Jakarta Indonesia 60,000 - 80,000 Plan Capacity


----------



## yuliussaputra (Jan 2, 2013)

Gelora Bandung Lautan Api, Bandung Indonesia


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

Photocredit: CC/Gunawan Kartapranata

Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, Jakarta, Indonesia











Imagecredit: Kompas/Gunawan Kartapranata


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

ArrowHead30 said:


> Can the mod change the title to JAKARTA - 2019 Asian Games/ XVIII Asiad Thanks!


I changed it to INDONESIA - 2019 Asian Games/ XVIII Asiad


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

Actually INDONESIA - *2018* Asian Games/ XVIII Asiad


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

What month is the 2019 election? what difference does it make if they set the games to Jan 2019, instead of Dec 2018.


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

^^Indonesian election usually held in April for legislative representative of parliament and in July for President.
The problem is the preparations to held election for such large archipelagic country might takes months, so to be sure Indonesian govt suggest 2018. 
The number is good too. Asian Games XVIII in 2018, double-eighteen.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Provisional Logo*


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

^^ Is that going to be the official logo or it would be change?


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Not yet... We still wait for the official... 

Btw, this stadium will be build soon in Jakarta, perhaps it will be main stadium for opening or closing ceremony...
Let's see later... :cheers:

*BMW Stadium, Jakarta*






































anOz said:


>


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*All about Indonesia ahead of 2018 Asiad
Olympic Council of Asia (OCA)*




> 20 SEP 2014
> 
> Incheon, Korea: Indonesia was unanimously given the go ahead during the Olympic Council of Asia’s 33rd General Assembly Meeting today. The signing of the host city contract was done between the President of the Olympic Council of Asia HH Sheikh Ahmad Al Fahad Al Sabah, the Vice Governor of Jakarta Mr. Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, the Governor of South Sumatra Mr. Alex Noerdin and the President of the Indonesian Olympic Committee Mrs. Rita Subowo. The decision comes after the Vietnamese capital; Hanoi withdrew in April due to financial circumstances.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

Taller said:


> I changed it to INDONESIA - *2019* Asian Games/ XVIII Asiad


Still, the title that you created is totally worng.. 
18th Asian Games is *not in 2019*, but in 2018 .. it has been decided by the OCA ..

check out closely: minute 6:22


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Hosts of Asian Games *

asian-games-host-cities-map by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*IV ASIAN GAMES 1962 - JAKARTA*

Opening Ceremony at Senayan Main Stadium 

asiangames 1962 by MYW_2507, on Flickr - dok.Arsip Nasional Indonesia


Senayan Main Stadium (now: Gelora Bung Karno or GBK) at present :

xlarge_gelora-bung-karno-antara-foto by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Dito Roso said:


> Still, the title that you created is totally worng..
> 18th Asian Games is *not in 2019*, but in 2018 .. it has been decided by the OCA ..


The title is already 2018... :lol:


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

good luck and all the best jakarta!


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

wishing all the best to jakarta!great stadium!btw,will they perform for handover ceremony on incheon closing ceremony?


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Not only Jakarta, but also Bandung n' Palembang... 
Sure they will do that... Let's see Oct 4th... 

*Asian Games 2018: the game changer*



> *Asian Games 2018 in Indonesia: Jakarta, Palembang and Bandung…*
> The past weekend saw several Indonesian government officials including the
> national sports committee (KONI) and Vice Governor of Jakarta, Basuki
> Purnama, making a trip to Incheon, Korea to witness the opening games of
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Ready for 18th Asian Games 2018 Indonesia... :cheers:*

































by 2014 Incheon Asian Games

http://www.beritasatu.com/galeri-fo...ia-semarakkan-penutupan-asian-games-2014.html


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

GOOD BYE *INCHEON* ... WELCOME *JAKARTA* ! 


,000000000000 JKT 2018 by MYW_2507, on Flickr



,0000000000000000 ag3 jkt2018 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


APH1244190 by MYW_2507, on Flickr
AFP PHOTO / PORNCHAI KITTIWONGSAKUL




APH1244272 by MYW_2507, on Flickr
Indonesia National Olympic Committee president Rita Subowo (R) waves the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) flag 
during the official handover to Indonesia during the closing ceremony of the 2014 Asian Games 
at The Incheon Asiad Main Stadium in Incheon on October 4, 2014. 
Indonesia will host the 2018 Asian Games with Jakarta as the host city 
along with Palembang and Bandung as supporting host cities. 
AFP PHOTO / MANAN VATSYAYANA (Photo credit should read MANAN VATSYAYANA/AFP/Getty Images)


APH1244265 by MYW_2507, on Flickr




,0000000000000 201410040719263678837-p5 by MYW_2507, on Flickr
The 18th Asian Games host city Governor, Jakarta's Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, holds the OCA flag 
during the closing ceremony of the 17th Asian Games in Incheon, South Korea, 
Saturday, Oct. 4, 2014. (AP Photo/Dita Alangkara)


,00000000000000 Incheon-OCA-Flag by MYW_2507, on Flickr




,00000000000 456628566 by MYW_2507, on Flickr
Governor of South Sumatera, Alex Noerdin receives the first torch of the first Asian Games 
as part of the Closing Ceremony during day fifteen of the 2014 Asian Games at Incheon Asiad Main Stadium 
on October 4, 2014 in Incheon, South Korea. (Photo by Brendon Thorne/Getty Images)



APH1244259 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


South Korea Asian Games Closing Ceremony by MYW_2507, on Flickr​


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ can not wait! :cheers:


----------



## Sakesin (Dec 2, 2012)

*When held?*


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

All the best to Jakarta


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Thanks for your support... 


*Games hailed a success, now for the future*

Team Singapore chef-de-mission Jessie Phua — who is also the vice-president of the Singapore National Olympic Council (SNOC) — admitted on Saturday that Indonesia’s hosting of the 2018 Games will be a challenge not only for the hosts, but also for Team Singapore: “For the SNOC, I think it’s going to be a nightmare for the Singapore house support because to my understanding it’s going to be held in three cities, so it’s going to be three times (the number of host cities), so you can imagine what the cost is going to be,” Phua, who is also the Singapore Bowling Federation president, told TODAY.

“The brighter side is that a lot of them (Singapore’s athletes) will not have the nightmare of Jakarta’s traffic and, of course, it depends on what sport you are in. I understand bowling will be in a brand new town, so maybe we will be spared the traffic.”

There have been some rumblings that a possible back-up plan should be put in place, but Phua was quick to point out the frailties of that notion. “The question is, if not them, who then? Hosting 36 sports is a tall order with more than 10,000 athletes and they are big numbers. It’s not an easy decision to make, so we have to say thank you to Indonesia for stepping up.”

Source: http://m.todayonline.com/sports/games-hailed-success-now-future


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Sakesin said:


> When held?


_Provisional_
*December 5th - 20th, 2018*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

Indonesia Perform Closing Ceremony Asian Games 2014 LIVE TVRI


----------



## AirABo (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I'm probably right in saying that this 2018 Asiad will go down in the Guinness Book of World Record as the shortest preparation for a major sporting event in history. Jakarta will really need to step up, and step up BIG. The three major problems the gov't must address would be traffic, outdated sporting infrastructure, and venues proximity.

Jakarta notorious traffic is really bad, and coupled with almost non-existent public transport, this is a huge problem. The good thing is that almost none of the transportation infrastructure planned for then will not become white elephants. Jakartans simply needs them badly. On the other hand, with all the projects in the pipeline, it might still not be enough. Ironically, probably some the worst traffics in the city is within the 5 km radius first ring of Senayan sports complex, where the majority of the games will take place. The gov't must untangle this web fast.

Second, The Senayan sport complex is almost 50 years old. You could visibly see, the buildings there are decaying quickly. When it was first built, Senayan was practically the city's outskirt. Now though, it is slap bang in the middle of Jakarta. As a result, pollution quickly damages these old building. To add to that, the venues did not keep up with the latest international standard. Stadium Glora Bung Karno for example, its evacuation and safety plan does not change much over the years, as a result people died trampled in a national football game held there.

Third, there are plans to use Kemayoran as an athlete village. This needs to be scrutinized. Kemayoran is approx 15 km from Senayan and 10 km from the proposed BMW stadium. At first glance, the location is quite handy because it's in the middle of the city. But, there are very minimal means of transport to go in or out of kemayoran. The planned mass rapid transit will not even gothrough Kemayoran at all. The only savior is Transjakarta, but the reach of it is also limited.

I do believe the Jakarta government will be able to tackle these problems effectively eventually. However one thing to watch out here is timing. Most cities has at least six years of preparation for the games, Jakarta only has 3 years at the most. With all of Jakarta problems, the governor really needs to focus in its objective and pour in money where it hurts. Will we be prepared when it becomes an eventuality to cut money for social welfare and pour it into the games? I hope the governor will be wise to consider this scenario.


----------



## AirABo (Nov 11, 2013)

double post


----------



## Sakesin (Dec 2, 2012)

*Countdown 4 years to go.*
:banana:


----------



## Dupank17 (May 10, 2011)

Progres Stadion Pakansari, Cibinong (West Java, Indonesia)
Desember 2014


----------



## Dupank17 (May 10, 2011)

Stadion Patriot, Bekasi (West Java, Indonesia)


----------



## Dupank17 (May 10, 2011)

Stadion Wibawa Mukti, Cikarang (West Java, Indonesia)
Underconstruction


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^


tazpeople said:


> Update terbaru Stadion Wibawa Mukti


Source: facebook group


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Logo & Mascot unviels postponed to next February, due to AirAsia QZ8501 Crash... 
http://www.koran-jakarta.com/?26494-“launching” asian games 2018 ditunda

*City to unveil Asian Games*



> .....
> 
> Jakarta Tourism Agency deputy head Sylviana Murni said that *the logo was designed by the KOI and selected by the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA)* and would be revealed at the National Monument (Monas) park in Central Jakarta.
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Also,

*18-8-18 start planned for 18th Asian Games*









_Photo call for the OCA Coordination Committee meeting on Tuesday at the Fairmont Jakarta._



> 27 JAN 2015
> Jakarta, Indonesia: The President of the Indonesian Olympic Committee, Rita Subowo, began the countdown to the 18th Asian Games in Jakarta and Palembang in 2018 in her opening remarks at the 1st OCA Coordination Committee meeting on Tuesday. Mrs Subowo, IOC member and OCA Executive Board member, gave a broad outline of the plans for the next Asian Games.
> 
> The Opening Ceremony is scheduled to take place on August 18, 2018 (18-8-18) at the Gelora Bung Karno national stadium and the Closing Ceremony on September 2. Although the sports programme has to be confirmed, it will feature 28 Olympic sports and six non-Olympic sports reflecting the diverse sporting culture of the OCA's five zones. The 45 National Olympic Committees are expected to send 15,000 athletes and team officials.
> ...


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Is there any latest news about the preparation steps made by Indonesia as the host, ahead of the grand event, which only has remaining time of less than 3 years?
It must be the shortest time of preparation works given to a country in the history of AG, to host such a big event (bigest after Summer Olympic Games)... wish Indonesia can do the best.


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

*SENAYAN Main Stadium (a.k.a. GBK / Gelora Bung Karno)*


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

*Presidential Decree Number 12 Year 2015 dated April 30, 2015, the composition of the Steering Commitee, Person In Charge and Organizing Commitee for the 2018 Asian Games* :

*I. Steering Comitee :*
1. *Chairman* : President Joko Widodo
2. *Vice-Chairman* : Coordinating Minister for Human Development and Culture.
3. *Members* :
- Wismoyo Arismunandar
- Agum Gumelar
- Rudy Hartono
- Ahmad Sutjipto.

*II. Person In Charge:*
1. *Chairman* : Minister of Youth and Sports
2. *Members*:
- Governor of Jakarta
- Governor of South Sumatra
- Governor of Banten
- Governor of West Java.

*III. Organizing Commitee:*
1. *Chairman*: Chairman KOI Rita Subowo
2. *Vice-Chairman*:
- Secretary of the Ministry of Youth and Sports
- Secretary: Secretary General KOI
3. *Members*:
- Deputy Sport Performance Improvement Kemenpora
- Gita Wirjawan
- Erwin Aksa
- Sandiaga S. Uno
- Richard Sam Bera
- F.Taufik Hidayat


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

*GBK Main Stadium - Senayan, Jakarta*


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

*SPORT VENUES & FACILITIES #1*


*Hopefully some of the following sports facilities which have ever been planned 
will still be realized to support the coming event of 18th ASIAN GAMES in 2018.*

*Senayan AQUATIC Stadium, Jakarta*
























































*BMW Stadium, Jakarta*


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

*SPORT VENUES & FACILITIES #2*

*SENAYAN Sport Complex, Jakarta.*



















*GBK Main Stadium, Senayan*




















*Indoor Tennis Stadium, Senayan*





























*Kelapa Gading Sport Mall*
​


----------



## skyscrapercityskyscr (Mar 30, 2015)

top


----------



## Sakesin (Dec 2, 2012)

..


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Sakesin said:


> *1167 days to go.*


hahaha, are you sure you counting it :lol:

this is aerial view from Gelora Bung Karno area, there are a softball field, badminton (indoor) stadium, swimming pool, football field besides the main stadium, also indoor & outdoor tennis stadium m))






these photos are not mine


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Brand New Video from YouTube*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Host City Contract: *Jakarta* - *Palembang* for Asian Games 2018.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Official emblem of 2018 Asian Games*
But we still waiting until Olympic Council of Asia meeting in Azkabad, Turkmenistan

*Asian Games logo expected to inspire high performance 
Niken Prathivi, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Thu, September 10 2015, 6:13 PM*


> *Logo launch*: Dancers perform during the celebration of National Sports Day (Hoarnas) in Jakarta on Wednesday. During the ceremony, the official logo of the 18th Asian Games was unveiled. The 18th Asian Games will be held in Jakarta and Palembang in 2018.(JP/Seto Wardhana)
> 
> The 32nd National Sports Day was celebrated on Wednesday alongside the launch of the 18th Asian Games, with the government expressing its hope for glory when it hosts the continent’s biggest multisport event in 2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*OCA announces two-city title for 18th Asian Games 2018*




> *Ashgabat, Turkmenistan, September 16, 2015*: *The 18th Asian Games in Indonesia in 2018 will break with OCA tradition by having two host cities in the official title*. The OCA’s next showpiece event will be known as the *Jakarta-Palembang Asian Games 2018*, reflecting the capital city of Indonesia as the main host, supported by Palembang, capital of South Sumatra.
> 
> The OCA President, Sheikh Ahmad Al Fahad Al Sabah, said the recognition of the two host cities in the official title was in compliance with the Olympic Agenda 2020 reforms of IOC President Thomas Bach and highlighted the solidarity of the organisation of the games.
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Both Jakarta, Palembang To Officially Host 2018 Asian Games*



> In 2018, for the first time in history, two cities will host the Asian Games, the multi-sport competition held every four years. Both Jakarta, Indonesia’s capital, as well as Palembang, located in south Sumatra, will both host sporting events, which see participants from 46 Asian countries, from August 18 – September 2, 2018.
> 
> Jakarta, Indonesia’s largest city, is located on the island of Java, while Palembang is approximately 270 miles away, which translates to a 5-hour car ride or about an hour by plane. Although it has been known since the outset that both cities would be housing some of the event’s venues, the Games will now officially be known as the Jakarta-Palembang Asian Games 2018.
> 
> ...


source: http://swimswam.com/both-jakarta-palembang-to-officially-host-2018-asian-games/


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

* the readiness of the city infrastructures ahead of the AG-18 in Jakarta 2018*

*#1 Progress of Jakarta LRT project as a means to support the AG-18 event which will be held in Jakarta in 2018*



Losbp said:


> *
> 
> 
> Jakarta LRT Brochure by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> ...


*


Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr




gazart said:



ADHI is Preparing Technical Documents LRT
Rabu, 30 September 2015 | 11:13 WIB










JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - PT Adhi Karya Tbk (ADHI) claimed the preparation of project Railways Light or Light Rail Transit (LRT) does not face significant obstacles so that the project will go according to plan.
.......
http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/read/2015/09/30/111300026/ADHI.Siapkan.Dokumen.Teknis.LRT

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

* the readiness of the city infrastructures ahead of the AG-18 in Jakarta 2018*

*#2* Progress of *MRTJakarta project* as a means to support the AG-18 event which will be held in Jakarta in 2018












gazart said:


> * MRT Underground Station Has 45 Percent Completed*
> Jumat, 2 Oktober 2015 | 09:46 WIB
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

* the readiness of the city infrastructures ahead of the AG-18 in Jakarta 2018*

*#3* *BRT TransJakarta* as a means to support the AG-18 event which will be held in Jakarta in 2018

*THE SYSTEM*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99042332&postcount=294

















Dedicated lane (special track) for free-congestion busway
can be used as special lanes for transporting athletes from / to the sport venues. ☺


*THE SHELTER*


























Busway Shelter is comfortable and modern to serve the guests 
of AG-18 in Jakarta who chose to use TransJakarta


*THE FLEETS*









































TransJakarta route Kemayoran:





*Jakarta Integrated Public Transport Map*







​


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

* the readiness of the city infrastructures ahead of the AG-18 in Jakarta 2018*

*#4* *Airport Railink Service, Soekarno-Hatta International Airport* as a means to support the AG-18 event which will be held in Jakarta in 2018









http://m.liputan6.com/bisnis/read/542329/foto-model-kereta-listrik-untuk-bandara-soekarno-hatta#sthash.8tiseUz1.dpuf



svaerd firemanska said:


> ini penampakan stasiun kereta dan integrated building bandara soetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cahgembl0nk said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Two 5☆+ Hotels will be used as the "base camps" for the OCA and IOC during the 18th ASIAN GAMES 2018 in Jakarta.

*The MULIA* _@ Senayan, South Jakarta_








http://www.luxurytravelmagazine.com/property/hotel-mulia-senayan.php


*FAIRMONT* _@ Senayan, South Jakarta_








http://m.fairmont.com/jakarta/


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Sport Venues Around Jakarta


*ICE* @BSD






































































​


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Sport Venues Around Jakarta

*JIEXPO KEMAYORAN*








http://www.kiostix.com/tuk_kiostixvenue/jakarta-international-expo-kemayoran/




































​


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Sport Venues Around Jakarta

*Padepokan PENCAK SILAT* @ TMII






















































​


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Sport Venues Around Jakarta

*PONDOK INDAH Golf Course*









http://www.golfpondokindah.com/index_sub.asp?fuseaction=about_us




































​


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Sport Venues Around Jakarta

*JAYA ANCOL BOWLING CENTER*

















http://www.hoetravel.com/visit-ancol-dreamland-jakarta/



























​


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Sport Venues Around Jakarta

*MARINA BEACH ANCOL*























































​


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Sport Venues Around Jakarta

*MAHAKA - SPORT MALL* @ Kelapa Gading








http://www.kiostix.com/tuk_kiostixvenue/britama-arena-mahaka-square/




































photo credit : imajineshon


​


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Sport Venues @ GBK SENAYAN,Jakarta










*#1 INDOOR TENNIS STADIUM*





























*#2 ISTORA SENAYAN*


























source : http://m.kaskus.co.id/post/5466c8aa9e740461598b4581#post5466c8aa9e740461598b4581




*#3 OUTDOOR TENNIS STADIUM*




















*#4 MADYA STADIUM*

















​


----------



## ablas (Sep 29, 2015)

*Asian*

There is any emblematic sport venue projected for the Asian Games?


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

ablas said:


> There is any emblematic sport venue projected for the Asian Games?


what do you mean with emblematic?


----------



## ablas (Sep 29, 2015)

*Asiad*



renshapratama said:


> what do you mean with emblematic?


I mean any significant project as an Arena or Stadium, with a modern design from a relevant architect, local or from abroad. 

For example, for Rio 2016 Olympics games, they've built a Olympic Stadium and other new venues.


----------



## vailixi (Jul 26, 2012)

ablas said:


> I mean any significant project as an Arena or Stadium, with a modern design from a relevant architect, local or from abroad. For example, for Rio 2016 Olympics games, they've built a Olympic Stadium and other new venues.


We do not have many new stadium. We used most of venues from Sea Games 2011 and planned to build only Velodrome and Aquatic Stadium.


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Beside of to build those two new venues (velodrome and aquatic stadium in Jakarta) OCA in its decision 
requires that the host (Jakarta, Palembang + some areas that have to be around Jakarta, namely 
that of West Java and Banten) not building any other new venues.
Actually, both Jakarta and Palembang (as the main host and co-host and also other supporting cities
in West Java and Banten) already have many various sophisticating venues that are 
capable to host all branches of sports that will be contested in the AG-18 later. 
Jakarta has GBK complex that was once the venue for the AG-4 and various big /primary international events. 
Whilst Palembang has Jakabaring, a complete sport complex and also a place that has been hosted various national and international events.
If there are any construction works, both in Jakarta and Palembang will only do some minor renovation works that aim to renew some facilities that are already quite old and some works to enhance, reconditioning and complement some of the facilities are still insufficient, beside the construction project of the new 'athlete village' development.


----------



## skyscrapercityskyscr (Mar 30, 2015)

WIBAWA MUKTI STADIUM, BEKASI - WEST JAVA
nanti bisa digunakan untuk venue sepakbola (football venue)


















sumber : http://urbancikarang.com/foto/std4.jpg
sumber : http://urbancikarang.com/foto/std2.jpg


----------



## skyscrapercityskyscr (Mar 30, 2015)

PAKANSARI STADIUM, CIBINONG, INDONESIA
fotball venue


----------



## skyscrapercityskyscr (Mar 30, 2015)

patriot stadium, bekasi, Indonesia
football venue


----------



## skyscrapercityskyscr (Mar 30, 2015)

venue sepak bola sebaiknya di jawa barat


----------



## ablas (Sep 29, 2015)

Jack Fruit said:


> Beside of to build those two new venues (velodrome and aquatic stadium in Jakarta) OCA in its decision
> requires that the host (Jakarta, Palembang + some areas that have to be around Jakarta, namely
> that of West Java and Banten) not building any other new venues.
> Actually, both Jakarta and Palembang (as the main host and co-host and also other supporting cities
> ...



And those new venues (velodrome and aquatic stadium) are designed by indonesian architects? Or foreign architects?


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

^^ ^^
So far the 2018 Asian Games Organizing Committee has not officially released the velodrome stadium renovation design and construction of a new aquatic stadium.

However, at the time of Jakarta and Palembang to host the SEA Games in 2011, it has ever been released a design for aquatic stadium, designed by local architect Urbane .. as I have ever post in this thread, post #699.



Jack Fruit said:


> *SPORT VENUES & FACILITIES #1*
> 
> 
> *Hopefully some of the following sports facilities which have ever been planned
> ...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

^^is that a new render of aquatic stadium for Asian Games Jakarta - Palembang 2018?


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Palembang Starts 1000-day Countdown to 2018 Asian Games
*



> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta*- Palembang is launching 1,000-day countdown to show the city’s readiness to host 2018 Asian Games which will be held starting from August 18 to September 2, 2018 in Jakarta and Palembang.
> 
> A number of events such as lampion liftoff, fashion show and music concert and carnival. The event was focused at Palembang Sports and Convention Center.
> 
> ...


http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2015/11/21/068721025/Palembang-Starts-1000-day-Countdown-to-2018-Asian-Games


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

The Newspaper quote I link to doesn't use 'The Queen's English', but today the logo for the event was introduced to the world


Beritahati.com said:


> Vice President Jusuf Kalla inaugurated the logo and mascot of 2018 Asian Games, birds of paradise called Drawa.
> 
> "Bird of paradise beautiful and often referred to as Paradise Bird, the mascot fierce, but later the medal should not rare," he said during the launch of the logo and mascot of 2018 Asian Games in East Door Senayan, Jakarta, Sunday (27/12).
> 
> ...


Taken from Here


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ in Indonesia we call it Cendrawasih m)) and indeed, it's so beautiful in my opinion...


http://pernikdunia.com/binatang/gam...hment/gambar-burung-cendrawasih-yang-hinggap/


----------



## skyscrapercityskyscr (Mar 30, 2015)

Football Vanue :
(harapanku)

Pekansari stadium, Jabar. Indonesia



















Patriot Stadium, Jabar, Indonesia










Wibawa mukti stadium, Jabar, Indonesia



















GBLA stadium, Jabar, Indonesia



















GBK stadium, DKI, Indonesia


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Jakarta Governor claims all 2018 Asian Games events should be held in Palembang*



> Jakarta Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama has claimed all events at the 2018 Asian Games should be held in Palembang for economic reasons.
> 
> The Indonesian capital had been named as the hosts of the quadrennial event following last year's Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) General Assembly in Incheon, after Vietnam withdrew its hosting rights earlier in the year because of financial pressures.
> 
> ...


http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...sian-games-events-should-be-held-in-palembang

^^Palembang has successfully hosted Indonesian National Games 2004, Asian Cup 2009, South East Asian Games 2011, Islamic Solidarity Games 2013 and ASEAN University Games 2014. 

Palembang has the largest sports complex in Indonesia called Jakabaring Sport City (JSC)..

Cheers


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Next Page ->


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Palembang: Road to Asian Games 2018*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BJrnboMgYwG/


> What fairly seen about Palembang city? It is definitely The Ampera Bridge. This bridge is typically Palembang city icon that located in the heart of Palembang city, that connected Seberang Ulu area and Seberang Ilir that separated by the Musi River. The idea to unite the two mainland in Palembang "Seberang Ulu and Seberang Ilir" by the bridge, was actually existed since Gemeente era in 1906, when the Mayor of Palembang is held by Le Cocq de Ville, in1924. This idea was raised again and made a lot of effort to realize it. However, until Le Cocq was out of duty, or when the Dutch pull out of Indonesia, the project was never realized. Until 1965, this bridge was officially opened by Bung Karno, the Indonesia’s first President. The idea of this bridge came up to be a match for London’s Tower Bridge and the fund for the development is taken by Japanase war reparations, with Fuji Car Manufacturing Co. Ltd as the designer and constractioner. After the development, the early name of the bridge was Bung Karno Bridge, but following his fall, it was renamed to Ampera Bridge.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Preparations for 2018 Asian Games Are on Track*


> Jakarta. Coordinating Human Development and Culture Minister Puan Maharani has established three parameters for successfully hosting the 2018 Asian Games. This involves a focus on infrastructure development, event organizing and medals.
> 
> "For infrastructure, it's being worked on and is on the right track. The renovation and rehabilitation of Gelora Bung Karno stadium and the Kemayoran Athlete's Village are also going well," she said while chairing a coordination meeting involving preparations for the Games at the ministry's offices in Jakarta on Wednesday (31/08).
> 
> .....


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Tower Crane for Renovation of Main Stadium GBK... :cheers:
by *Rizalio Akbar*









by *Jubi Tobing*


----------



## adrisnaldy (Jun 21, 2015)

wow


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

-deleted-


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta: Road to Asian Games 2018*



eVANDOpriyanto said:


> _Some renovation & new venues for 2018 Asian Games_
> *Aquatic Stadium GBK Jakarta*


*Renovation Progress*
_Demolition_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta: Road to Asian Games 2018*

Another Venue is evolving... :cheers:
_*Archery*_
by *Helena Fransisca*









*Training Field*



































_source_

*And more to comes... :cheers:*


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

Photocredit jpnn.com

Dengan dimulainya renovasi Stadion Utama Gelora Bung Karno, apakah area melingkar di sekitar stadion masih terbuka untuk jogging? Atau kini sudah menjadi area tertutup?


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Seharusnya sudah ditutup sejak akhir September lalu...
Namun sampai sekarang ternyata masih terbuka utk publik, mungkin kontraktornya lagi masih persiapan, belum ditutup dulu...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Huawei is ready to support the 2018 Asian Games by providing a 4.5G technology.*

*OCA conducts first IT Audit for 18th Asian Games 2018*


> Jakarta, Indonesia, September 5, 2016: The first OCA IT Audit for the 18th Asian Games Jakarta-Palembang 2018 was held in Jakarta, Indonesia, from August 28-29. The auditors, Mr. Manuel Gonzalez and Mr. Alfonso Sanchez, met representatives from organising committee INASGOC to analyse the progression of the IT and Telecommunications project for the 18th Asian Games.
> 
> The main areas under review were the organisation charts of INASGOC and IT&T Department, the selection of main providers, the current facilities in both cities, the master plan, the project management procedures, the testing plan, the procedures for a good collection of requirements, the OCA projects and the importance of the IT kick-off session.
> 
> The OCA IT guidelines were reviewed and discussed with the commitment from INASGOC to fulfill them. An action plan was agreed to guarantee the celebration of the IT kick-off session in November 2016 with the participation of the main providers and the key end-users from INASGOC.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta: Road to Asian Games 2018*

:cheers:

Update *Aquatic Stadium*





Update *Tennis Indoor Senayan* 
by *Jefri*









by *Bayu Yustira*









Update *Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium*
*Proceed to uninstallment all of the stadium bench *
by *@bsmnars*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Promotion of Asian Games 2018 for Indonesia's National Sports Day 2016 (9/9/2016)*
Hopefully Marketing INASGOC also promoting Asiad XVIII in another countries...

*Stage*
by *Uswah*









by *Sinyo Ureh*









_Back Stage_









*Bus*
by *Amar Ahmad*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Brand New* ASIAN Games Jakarta-Palembang 2018 Identity 
by _Feat Studio_
_Source: *Grafismasakini.com*_
Maybe this is gonna be final, but it's *not confirmed* yet...

_Feat Studio the designer for the identity of ASIAN Games Jakarta-Palembang 2018 share to us about the concept behind it.

*Unity in Diversity*
The Energy of Asia lies in the diversity of it’s culture, heritage, and legacy. When all these elements come together, they will be a major force to reckon in the world. The same principle applies to Indonesia, home to hundreds of ethnic groups speaking many different languages. Our Founding Fathers had envisioned a strong and united nation under the Bhinneka Tunggal Ika philosophy. That is why we decide to propose three different animals as the official game’s mascot. Bhin Bhin, a bird of paradise, who represents strategy wears a vest with Asmat pattern details from Papua. Atung, a Bawean deer, who represents speed wears a saroong with Jakarta’s batik tumpal pattern. And Ika, the one-horned rhino, wears Palembang’s traditional attire with flower pattern, she’s represents power._

*Primary ID*


*Secondary ID*


*Mascot*


*Web Design*


*Smartphone Application*


*ID Card*


*Book*


*Poster*


*Billboard*




In My Opinion, the new typography is better than old one, it's clean, modern, fresh, plus they alredy upsized the font size for Host City, that it should be done... 
Maybe some advice, just hopefully keep the logo color like the old one. It's better than new one... But rest of them, great...


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

^^
Great job ! 
Good luck to Jakarta and Palembang !
Good luck to Asian Games 2018 !


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Asian Games Athlete Village Kemayoran Jakarta*
by *Rushlan Cheung*









by *@erinsetianto*









by *Rizky*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta (Gelora Bung Karno): Road to Asian Games 2018*

*Some venues design...*

*Aquatic*


















*Istora*









*Tennis Outdoor*


















Source: _*http://satgasasiangames.org/*_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta: Road To Asian Games 2018*

Progress so far for first 2 weeks, good... kay:


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Palembang: Road to Asian Games 2018*

*Jakabaring Athlete Village*


=NaNdA= said:


> Photo by sadam


*Jakabaring Lake Expansion*


paradyto said:


> source: http://www.antarasumsel.com/foto/3063/perluasan-danau-ski-air-jakabaring


*Sinarmas Bowling Center Jakabaring*


=NaNdA= said:


> Bowling arena sudah mulai tahap U/C
> 
> Photo by Edo


----------



## subiyantoro (Jun 22, 2013)

Wuih gila gilaan nih bangun venue dan infrastrukturnya apa gak terpengaruh dengan pemangkasan anggaran daerah dari pusat ? Padahal daerah lain malah ada yang sampai potong dari gaji PNS


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jakrta , Gelora Bung Karno Stadium*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Asian Games 2018 Identity Look*
*© INASGOC - OCA - Feat Studio*
_Source: Official Website jakarta-palembang2018.org_


eVANDOpriyanto said:


>





eVANDOpriyanto said:


>





eVANDOpriyanto said:


> _Mascot in Action_


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Aquatic Stadium


Widana89 said:


> Source: https://youtu.be/P1-mX42soZA


Gelora Bung Karno Main Venue


guntur8 said:


> Source


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*SPORTS PROGRAMME 18th ASIAN GAMES, JAKARTA-PALEMBANG – 2018*
http://www.ocasia.org/News/IndexNewsRM.aspx?WKegervtea1VrtFCLtlmTg==



> *Sports:* _39_
> *Disciplines:* _53_
> *Events:* _426_
> 
> ...


----------



## raihanaulia (Sep 21, 2013)

some updates from Senayan Hockey Field and it's surroundings

SOURCE

*Gelora Bung Karno, North Area*


>





Hockey Field 1 said:


> the other hockey field (farthest, dark green field in the above picture) will also be renovated later this year.


[quote='C' field]

regularly used by Indonesia national football team as their training field. new synthetic turf is installed.









source: Anggoro Putro







[/quote]

*AQUATICS STADIUM*



eVANDOpriyanto said:


> by *Anggoro Putro*
> 
> 
> *Aquatics Stadium*
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium Current Progress*
by *Vegit Hughes*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Main Stadium*








Courtesy of Muhammad Arifianto Rahman









Courtesy of Dimas Rachmadan


















Source










Photos courtesy of suara.com


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex, Jakarta*


https://www.instagram.com/reeqmaulana/?hl=en









Source


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Countdown Clock LED Screen *
_Jakarta_

















_Source_

_Palembang_








@sportnewssumsel

*Indonesian President to launch one-year countdown to 2018 Asian Games*


> Indonesian President Joko Widodo will launch the one-year countdown to the Jakarta 2018 Asian Games on August 18. The Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) state that celebrations will be held simultaneously in the two co-hosting cities, Jakarta and Palembang. They claim the celebrations will highlight the organising committee’s commitment to delivering a successful Games. “The one-year countdown celebration will prove how serious the Organising Committee is in staging a successful and memorable Asian Games in 2018,” said Erick Thohir, chair of Jakarta 2018. “It will play a major role in the build-up to the Opening Ceremony and show the enthusiasm of all the departments within Jakarta 2018. "I believe the countdown ceremony will bring pride to the people of Indonesia and create an energy and commitment throughout the country to host a successful Asian Games.”
> 
> The countdown in Jakarta will take place at the National Monument, while celebrations in Palembang, capital of South Sumatra province, will take place at the Benteng Kuto Besak. A simultaneous countdown on two digital timers will be conducted as part of the celebrations, with the event scheduled to be broadcast on all television stations in the country. Organisers state they countdown event will follow the Games’ slogan “Energy of Asia”, while several international performers will also join local Indonesians to help mark the event. There will also be a traditional dance titled Ruwat Bumi, which narrates the pride of Indonesia in hosting the Asian Games 2018, organisers have confirmed. It is claimed that the dance showcases the national identity of Indonesia, while displaying its confidence to be a great host.
> 
> Participants from the Asian Games 2018 technical delegates’ neeting and the OCA Coordination Committee will be present at the celebration. The Coordination Committee meeting will take place on August 17 and 18. As many as 39 sports will be contested at the Games, with the third Asian Para Games, featuring 17 sports, following in October. Competition will run from August 18 to September 2 next year, with over 10,000 athletes from 45 countries expected to compete.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

There're *Far East Movement* and *two members of SNSD, Taeyeon - Hyoyeon* in Countdown Event...










*Jakarta (Bundaran HI)*

















_Liputan6.com_









_Wisnu Y._

*Jakarta (Monas)*








_Tin Yuliatin_

*Palembang (Jakabaring)*








_KOMPAS.com_









_Antaranews.com_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Mascots Statue*
by *Derry Erlangga*









*Countdown Clock*
_Bundaran HI, Jakarta_

















_source_

_Jakabaring Sports City, Palembang_








_source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Countdown 365 days (One Year) to Asian Games 2018*
_August 18th, 2017_
Source : INASGOC

*Drone Light Show by Intel*














*President of the Republic of Indonesia, Mr Joko Widodo, showed his archery skills by firing an arrow into a target at the back of the performance stage to begin the countdown.*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Hyoyeon SNSD*









*Taeyeon SNSD*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium Progress in Mid August 2017 is more than 80%*









Courtesy of bolainstagra









_source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakabaring Sports City, Palembang*








Source









Source


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

by *Pradika Suci Anggarini*

*Baseball Field*









*Training Facility*









*Tennis Indoor & Outdoor Stadium, and Baseball Field*









*Jakarta Int'l Velodrome, Rawamangun*









*Kemayoran Athelete Village, Jakarta*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta Int'l Velodrome, Rawamangun*








Source


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Kemayoran Asian Games Athlete Village Current Progress*








Source









Source









Source


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatics Center*
_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Surrounding Area...*

















_Source_



























_Source_



























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Velodrome, Rawamangun*
by *Iman Kurniawan*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Main Stadium*








Source


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium*








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_

*New Scoring Board*








_Source_

*GBK Sport Complex Beautification*








_Source_

*Softball Field*








_Source_

*Aquatic Center*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex Beautification
South East Corridor*


























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Tribune for Rowing Competition in Jakabaring Sports City, Palembang*








_Source_

*Jakarta International Equestrian Park (JIEP) Pulomas*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Athlete Village Kemayoran, Jakarta*








_Source_

*Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium Today (7/9/12) with Full Athletics Track (No Marking Yet)*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Sport Complex*








_Source_

*GBK Aquatic Center*








_Source_


----------



## Annaezett (Dec 1, 2011)

This poor dirty city ahead of kuala lumpur?


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Gosh, you do not have to say it like that... 

We know ASEAN continent will host Asiad again after 20 years ago in Bangkok 1998...
I don't like city vs city, or country vs country...
We promise that we will keep improving ourselves, and to be best Asiad Host for everyone...

You must be pleased your KL was hosted SEA Games 2017... 
Be thankful, dude...
Maybe you want KL to host Asiad? 
Patience, we must wait until Hangzhou 2022 and Nagoya 2026... 
I wish KL good luck for bidding Asian Games 2030...


Cheers


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

by *Asian Games 2018 Official Twitter*

_Hockey Field_


_Training Field_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Sport Complex Beautification Concept*

















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_GBK Main Stadium_








_Source_

_Istora_








_Source_









_Source_

_GBK Sport Complex Beautification_








_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center*
_With Wave-shaped Roof... :cheers:_

















Source









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Beautification of Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex*
_New Jogging Track_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Next Page -->_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Main Stadium*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center*
_Competition Pool_



























_Two LED Scoreboard are being installed_


















_Warm-Up Pool_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Throwback One Year Ago...*





*East Corridor*


























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Tennis Indoor & Tennis Outdoor & Baseball Field*








_Source_

*Lighting Test GBK Main Stadium*

*Video > click this link*









_Source_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

by _*INASGOC*_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Main Stadium*
by _*INASGOC*_








--








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center*






_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Line Marking Athletic Track*








_Source_

*Lighting*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Almost Done... :banana:*









_Source_


















_Source_


















_Source_









_Source_

_*Click this*_ for the video...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Softball Field*








_Source_

*Istora*

















_Source_

*Aquatic Center*









_Current Progress_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Renovation of Existing Jakabaring Athlete Village, Palembang*








Media Indonesia

*GBK Aquatic Center*








Kompas


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Main Stadium*



























_Source_









_Source_









_Source_

*Softball Field*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center - Competition pool*
_Not filtered and given chemical compound yet... _


















_Source_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Single Seat Installation at Gelora Sriwijaya Stadium, Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang*
_Venue for Woman Football_
by *Farhan Oktaviansyah*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang*












































https://twitter.com/RadioElshinta/status/908259235053449216?s=09


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium at Night*








_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Publication "Onward: The Architecture of The 18th Asian Games*, _click this link_ to see the video. The book is about the past of Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex when constructed, and be used; design of New GBK, inspired by several local architect from Indonesian Institute of Architects (IAI)...

*Diffrent Angle... *








_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_










_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Moving Page --> _


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Remember *4th Asian Games 1962*... 
The Video...







eVANDOpriyanto said:


>


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium Jakarta*
_Press Room_



































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Royal Box_








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


*Palembang - Jakabaring Sport City*








_Source_









_Source : _Media Indonesia


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Forty sports and 462 events included in final programme for Jakarta Palembang 2018*


> A 40 sport and 462 event programme for the 2018 Asian Games in Jakarta and Palembang received final approval during a coffee break after prolonged debate at an Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) Executive Board meeting here today.
> 
> The final selection includes every sport set to feature on the Olympic programme at Tokyo 2020, except for surfing. Others due to be contested are bowling, bridge, jetski, kabaddi, martial arts, paragliding, roller sports and sepak takraw. Today's meeting confirmed a proposal made in April to cut cricket and ***** from the initial list of sports. But the final number of events represented a significant increase on the 431 announced earlier this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Main Stadium Jakarta*








_Source_









_Source_

*Istora Senayan Jakarta*


























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_









_Source_









_Source_

*Jakarta*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakabaring Sport City - Palembang*





















































_Source : *paradyto*_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Light Rail Transit Palembang Project*
will be ready before Asian Games 2018








_Source_

*Some LRT Stations Construction*








_Source_









_Source_

_LRT Bridge above Musi River, beside Iconic Ampera Bridge, Palembang_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Countdown Digital LED Clock at Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang*








_Source_

*GBK Main Stadium Jakarta*








_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Athlete Village Kemayoran, Jakarta*








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center*
_Telescopic Seating_


























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium*








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Athlete Village Kemayoran, Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ ^^
I was in Rio.2016.. I think, this one is much better.. bravo Jakarta!


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ I think so... 

*Construction of Public Toilet & Drinking Fountain at Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang...*




































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center Jakarta*








_Source_

*GBK Main Stadium Jakarta*








_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*IGBS APPOINTED HOST BROADCASTER OF 2018 ASIAN GAMES IN INDONESIA*


> INASGOC (Indonesia Asian Games Organising Committee) has announced the appointment of International Games Broadcast Services (IGBS) as host broadcaster of the 18th Asian Games Jakarta Palembang 2018.
> 
> With a proven track-record in major event host broadcast services, IGBS, a joint venture between HBS and IMG, will be responsible for the entire host broadcast operation for Asia’s biggest and most popular sports event.
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Istora Senayan*








_Source_


*GBK Main Stadium*








_Source_



























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Softball Field - GBK Jakarta*




































_Rest of the photos, click the link below...
Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Construction of Parking Area & Dining Hall at Athlete Village Kemayoran, Jakarta...*

















_Source_

*GBK Complex*








_Source_

*GBK Main Stadium*








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Istora Senayan GBK Jakarta*








_Source_

*Installation of Roof Truss at Rowing Tribune, Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang...*
by *=NaNdA=*









*2nd Hockey Field GBK Jakarta*

















_Source_

*Athlete Village Kemayoran*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Palembang LRT*
Final Lifting Steel Girder LRT Palembang Musi River Section. 









*Jakarta International Equestrian Park Pulomas*





*GBK Main Stadium Jakarta*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Final List Sports, Disciplines, and Number of Events in 2018 Asian Games...*
_by *INASGOC*_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Palembang LRT*






















































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Sinarmas Bowling Center, Jakabaring, Palembang*









*GBK Aquatic Center*









_Diving Board_




_Training Pool_

_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*At Night*


_Competition Pool & Diving Pool_




_Water Polo Pool_



_Source_

*Istora Senayan*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Main Stadium*








_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Sport Complex*








_Source_


















_Source_

*Jakarta International Velodrome Progress*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center*







_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Main Staium - Royal Box*
_Bulletproof Glass Installation_








_Source_

*Previous Stadium Seating Bench is now for GBK Park Bench...*
_This wood age is more than 50 years, and still good as new..._








_Source_

*GBK Park*








Source


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_


















_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Aerial View Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_



























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Before*









*After*

















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Move Page -->_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

VIP seats:








Photos courtesy of @senpro.indonesia









Courtesy of Arif Jufranad


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Courtesy of Liputan 6









Courtesy of Dheri Agriesta









Courtesy of @octavianus_rico









Courtesy of @gr.baris

Football Training Field:








http://properti.kompas.com/read/201...enovasi-15-venue-olahraga-asian-games-rampung


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

GBK Aquatic Center


























_Source_









Courtesy of @ramdani1807










Courtesy of @novita_apriyani


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center*












































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Istora Senayan*


























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Softball Field, Senayan, Jakarta*








_Source_

*Bowling Center, Jakabaring, Palembang*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium*








_Source_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center*

















_Source_




































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Countdown Clock*
_Jakarta_









_Palembang_










*GBK Hockey Field*








_Source_



















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Aquatic Center GBK*

















_Source_

*Tennis Outdoor GBK*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Renovation of Gelora Sriwijaya Stadium, Palembang (Capacity : 40.000 spectators)*
_Venue for Woman Football Match in 2018 Asian Games_



























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Istora Stadium, Jakarta*









*GBK Main Stadium, Jakarta*








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_

*Athlete Village Kemayoran, Jakarta*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Countdown Clock*
_Jakarta_








_Source_

_Palembang_








_Source_

*Jakarta International Equestrian Park Pulomas *








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatics Center*








Source









Source


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Istora*

















Courtesy of rumah123.com


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Photos by @jagadnegoro2002









Courtesy of @bsmnars


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Main Stadium*









VVIP Room/Royal Suite:









Presidential Suite/Royal box:








Photos courtesy of Senpro Indonesia



























Photos courtesy of @gelorabungkarno_indonesia


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Courtesy of @bsmnars


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Sriwijaya Stadium, Palembang*
_Turf Implantation_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Next Page -->


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG*
_Dempo & Ranau Gymnasium_

















_Source_

*JAKARTA*
_GBK Aquatics Center_

















_Source_

_Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex_








_Source_

_GBK Main Stadium_

















_Source_









_Source_









_Source_

_Tennis Outdoor Senayan_








_Source_


----------



## kakek_ganas (Jan 27, 2014)

Edit


----------



## kakek_ganas (Jan 27, 2014)

Edit


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Asian Games 2018 Mascot Costume*








_Source_

_Kaka_









_Atung_


_Bhin-Bhin_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_GBK Training Facility_


























_Source_

_2nd Hockey Field_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta Marathon 2017 - Road To Asian Games 2018*
by *Official Facebook Asian Games 2018*


















_There were 1,818,818 signatures collected_









_Launching Official Debit - Credit - Prepaid Card_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG*
_Ampera Bridge (Palembang's Icon) & Light Rail Transit Bridge_


















_Jakabaring Sport City & Light Rail Transit_

















_Source_

_Additional Athletes' Village_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex_








_Source_

_GBK Main Stadium_








_Source_


















_Source_

_GBK Aquatic Center_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_GBK Main Stadium_









_GBK Sport Complex_


























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_Istora Senayan_

















_Source_









_Source_

_GBK Main Stadium_


























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_*Promotion - Look Of The Games*_
_Jakarta_








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_*Promotion - Look Of The Games*_
_Palembang_

















_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_Jakarta International Equestrian Park Pulomas_


















Current Progress








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## kakek_ganas (Jan 27, 2014)

Wrong posting


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_


















_Source_



























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium*








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_



























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG*
_Light Rail Transit_












































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_Jakarta International Velodrome Rawamangun_



































_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Next Page -->_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG - Jakabaring Sport City*





_Additional Athlete Village - More than 50%_

















_Source_









_Source_

_Rowing Tribune - 85%_

















_Source_

_Sinarmas Bowling Center - 90%_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA - Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex*
_GBK Softball Field_




































_GBK Baseball Field_









_GBK Basketball Hall_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_Jakarta International Velodrome Rawamangun_





_Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium_



































_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_Kemayoran Athletes' Village_












































_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_TransJakarta Bus - 2018 Asian Games Livery_








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_

*PALEMBANG*
_Drinking Fountain_


















_Public Toilet_



































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG*
_Sinarmas Bowling Center_



































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*OCA Director General addresses Asian Games broadcasters in Jakarta*


> _Jakarta, Indonesia, November 14, 2017: The Director General of the Olympic Council of Asia, Mr Husain Al Musallam, has spoken of the power of the Asian Games to unite the continent and project a positive image of Asia around the world._
> 
> Addressing the first World Broadcasters’ Meeting at the Jakarta Convention Centre on Tuesday, Mr Al Musallam welcomed the broadcasters for the 18th Asian Games in Indonesia next year and said Asia was looking forward to another exciting chapter in its rich sports history, dating back to the first Far Eastern Games in Manila in 1913. “The OCA is very proud of our Asian Games – an event which is admired and respected by all the other continents in the five Olympic rings: Europe, Oceania, Africa and the Americas,” said Mr Al Musallam. “This will be the 18th edition – an unbroken sequence dating back to the first Asian Games in 1951. We believe that this is a remarkable achievement during frequent turbulent times across the continent. It also demonstrates the power of sport to bring people together from different countries and cultures, to unite the youth and to build bridges between race, religion and politics. This is why the Asian Games is so important to Asia – not just for the athletes but for the entire continent in creating peace, tolerance and harmony far away from the sports field.”
> 
> .....


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG - Jakabaring Sport City*
_Gelora Sriwijaya Stadium Renovation_



































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex_








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_Renovation of Soemantri Brodjonegoro Gymnasium (1 of 10 gymnasium in Jakarta that will be renovated for training venue)_























































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA - Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex*
_GBK Aquatics Center_






_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Still _*GBK Aquatics Center*_



















_Telescopic Seating_









_Training Pool_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_Jakarta International Equestrian Park Pulomas_








_Source_

_Jakarta International Velodrome Rawamangun_








_Source_

*Look Of The Games*
_TransJakarta - Bus Rapid Transit_








_Source_

_Jakarta Streetscape_








_Source_

_Palembang Streetscape_








_Source_

_Jakabaring Sport City Palembang Countdown Digital Clock_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA
Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium (Opening/Closing Ceremonies - Atheltics)*

















_Source_









_Source_



























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Still *Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium Jakarta*









_Source_









_Source_



























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Look Of The Games*
_International Promotion at BTS (Bangkok Mass Transit System) & Bangkok BRT, Thailand_
































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG*
_LOG - Jakabaring Sport City_








_Source_

_Gelora Sriwijaya Stadium Renovation_









_Light Rail Transit_

















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG*
Jakabaring Sport City - _Existing Athletes' Village Renovation_




































_Dining Hall_

















_Source_ <- Click for full video


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG*
Jakabaring Sport City - _New Athletes' Village Constuction_



































_Source_

_Jakabaring Sport City Roundabout - Light Rail Transit_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA*
_Kemayoran New Athletes' Village Constuction - Block D10_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*LOOK OF THE GAMES
Terminal 3 Soekarno-Hatta International Airport*


























_Source_









_Source_

*****, Bandung*

















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Asian Games Fun Runs to show Energy of Asia*










> The Olympic Council of Asia is organising a series of Fun Runs around the continent to promote the 18th Asian Games in 2018.
> 
> The Fun Runs will match the slogan of the 18th Asian Games by showing the “Energy of Asia” as the excitement builds to the OCA’s showpiece event.
> 
> ...


More info : http://www.ocasia.org/News/IndexNewsRM.aspx?WKegervtea10ls7UFWg9mg==


*Pakistan holds first official Fun Run for Asian Games 2018*
* Asian Games Fun Runs show ‘Energy of Asia’: OCA media manager Jeans Muhammad Ali
December 8, 2017



















Source : https://dailytimes.com.pk/154815/pakistan-holds-first-official-fun-run-asian-games-2018/
https://twitter.com/masadmuzmalik/status/938676386700648448
https://twitter.com/IbrahimBadees/status/938676188901466112
https://twitter.com/makhdoomab/status/938677430839140352


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Test Event @ GBK Aquatic Center*























































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

From *OCA Official YouTube Channel*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG*
_Rowing & Canoeing Tribune_









_Look Of The Games - Bus Rapid Transit Halte_








_Source_

_Look Of The Games - Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin II Int'l Airport_


























_Source_


----------



## mouRINHO (Nov 30, 2007)

Del


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Asian Games 2018 organisers move from planning to operation phase*


> *Jakarta, Indonesia, December 13, 2017*: The two-day Chefs de Mission Seminar for the 18th Asian Games in Indonesia next year opened at the Hotel Mulia Senayan in Jakarta on Wednesday morning.
> 
> The OCA’s Honorary Life Vice President, Mr Wei Jizhong, welcomed delegates from 44 National Olympic Committees and thanked organising committee INASGOC for all the arrangements for the seminar, which attracted 200 participants in total.
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Equestrian Park Pulomas*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Equestrian Park Pulomas*








https://www.instagram.com/p/BcmMRQ-hu2Q/?taken-by=reza_kaedy









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdAAeEHH5qW/?taken-by=diiannonaka_









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdAGg4BHDQI/?taken-by=diiannonaka_









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdKTCXKhTHA/?taken-by=berangkatkita


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*2018 Asian Games Bus Livery at Shibuya, Tokyo, Japan*

IMG_20171223_144809 by Anthony Hamzah, on Flickr


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*361° activates marketing projects for the 2018 Asian Games*





























> On the 361st day of 2017, December 26, the Chinese sportswear brand 361° announced that they would carry out a series of marketing projects for the 2018 Asian Games, which will take place in Jakarta, Indonesia next year.
> 
> In fact, 361° launched their first four marketing projects in August, 2017, covering products marketing, Asian Games merchandise promotion, consumer demands incentive and torchbearers selection. At the press conference on December 26, the brand announced a new marketing project, partnering with the content department of Taobao, a Chinese online shopping website owned by Alibaba Group.
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Velodrome Rawamangun*









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Equestrian Park Pulomas*




































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex, Jakarta*












































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*2018 Asian Games - TransJakarta Bus Rapid Transit Stop*
_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Velodrome Rawamangun*


























_Source_


----------



## Sundakalapa (Feb 11, 2012)

eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Jakarta International Velodrome Rawamangun*


Walau Velodrome menjadi kian ciamik dan mewah, tapi ada korbannya lho.
Hilang sudah gym mungil, lapangan basket, lapangan tenis, dan kolam renang murah di Kompleks Olahraga Rawamangun...

Moga-moga di kompleks ini dibangun kembali kolam renang, lapangan basket, dan gym baru... plis ya...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Games campaign at NokScoot Headrest seats*
_


























Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Next -->_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*LOOK OF THE GAMES*
_Jakarta Countdown Clock - Hotel Indonesia Roundabout_








_Source_

_Palembang Countdown Clock - Jakabaring Sport City_








_Source_

_Purbaleunyi Toll Road_

Asiad by ahmad.rifqi40, di Flickr

_Palembang's Airport_

















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Extended TVC 'Colors of Asia' - 90s, bonus with Greetings from OCA President*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Istora Senayan Jakarta*

*@egie_ismail*


*@idahutalagung*




*@merry_marcia_theresia*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Kemayoran Athletes' Village, Jakarta*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Official Merchandise Booth @ Gandaria City, Jakarta*
_https://www.instagram.com/gandariacity/_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*2018 Asian Games Online Campaign*
Click the link below for further information... :cheers:

_*Express The Energy*_





_*Sport Spirit*_

























_*IGBS Website; dedicated for 2018 Asian Games Broadcasting Programme*_
> _Vignette Competition_
> _Legacy Programme Internship_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Official Competition Schedule*
from _*IGBS website*_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Velodrome Rawamangun*








_Source_

*Two brand new TVC with Cute Mascot Animation*
Click the picture below... :cheers:
The first one is really funny... :rofl:

*1.*


*2.*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatics Center*












































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Istora Senayan*












































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Sinarmas Bowling Center, Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang*



































_Source_

*Additional Athlete Village Jakabaring, Palembang*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*2018 Asian Games Volunteer Uniform*
_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_PALEMBANG Progress_





_Mascot_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*OCA "very satisfied" with 2018 Asian Games preparations in Jakarta and Palembang*


> _Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) Coordination Committee chairman Tsunekazu Takeda has claimed they are "very satisifed" with preparations in 2018 Asian Games host cities Jakarta and Palembang following the conclusion of their eighth inspection visit._
> 
> Takeda, the President of the Japanese Olympic Committee and an International Olympic Committee member, said organisers were in "operational and implementation mode" and the planning phase was over.
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Transforming the capital of Srivijaya empire: the long wait for Palembang's metro *

https://finance.detik.com/infrastruktur/3805640/diuji-coba-maret-lrt-palembang-kelar-815

Palembang LRT line is 23.5 kilometers long and includes 13 stations. 


Travel time will be shortened by 50 percent along the route. The normal travel time is 90 minutes, but the LRT will reduce it to only 45 minutes.


The project is expected to be completed in February 2018, and operational before the 2018 Asian Games.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex, Jakarta*








_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Next Page -->_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Invitation Tournament (Test Event) Preparation
Jakarta Athletes Village, Kemayoran*


























_Source_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_









_Source_









_Source_










_CGK Airport_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_GBK Main Stadium for Athletics_








_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_

_Basketball Test Event_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Pencak Silat Venue at Padepokan Pencak Silat TMII Jakarta_

















_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Archery Venue at GBK_








_Source_

_Indoor Volleyball Venue at GBK_








_Source_









_Source_

_Taekwondo & Boxing Venue at JIExpo Kemayoran_








_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Boxing & Taekwondo Venue at JIExpo Kemayoran_


























_Source_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_GBK Main Stadium for Athletics_








_Source_


















_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Archery Venue at GBK_



































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_GBK Main Stadium for Athletics_












































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Opening Ceremony Invitation Tournament Asian Games 2018, Pencak Silat. 10 countries*
_Padepokan Pencak Silat TMII_

















_Source_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Indoor Volleyball Venue at GBK_









_Weightlifting Venue at JIExpo Kemayoran_


























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Boxing Venue at JIExpo Kemayoran_








_Source_

_GBK Sport Complex_








_Source_

_Indoor Volleyball Venue at GBK Sport Complex_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Broadcasting Test Event (Invitation Tournament) Indoor Volleyball...*
_HKG (Hongkong China) vs JPN (Japan)_
Not bad for test event... kay:


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_*Men Football Stadiums Renovation*_
_Wibawa Mukti Stadium, Bekasi, West Java_






_Patriot Candrabaga Stadium, Bekasi, West Java_




https://www.instagram.com/lestarindo_soccerfield/


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Asian Games Fun Run highlights Bahrain Sports Day*


> _Manama, Bahrain, February 14, 2018_: The Kingdom of Bahrain celebrated its National Sports Day 2018 on Tuesday across its four governorates with tens of thousands of citizens and residents from all segments of society participating in a wide range of sports. The event, which falls on the second Tuesday of every February, was a day of sports and other fun activities to promote the benefits of an active, healthy lifestyle.
> 
> During the Sports Day, staged for the second successive year, all of Bahrain’s institutions participated and the country was transformed into a large green playground. More than 250 activities were held in different parts of the country, with the main programmes running at the sports village in Isa Town Sports City, located behind the National Stadium in Riffa, in an attempt to promote awareness among people to exercise and maintain a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> .....


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*2018 Asian Games Postage stamp*



































http://www.posindonesia.co.id/index...bitkan-prangko-edisi-khusus-asian-games-2018/


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Test Event (Invitation Tournament) - Athletics*



























_Source_


----------



## inBaliTimur (Aug 11, 2011)

*Apologise for off-topic commentary*

Regarding football hooliganism surfacing at Gelora Bung Karno stadium after final of pre-season football competition, if anyone read what the Indonesians will say regarding crowd trouble incident, *never and ever trust their comments*. Their solution is not helpful and harmful to our country's football development (recommending Persija to be expelled from GBK, banned football altogether etc). Better to share your country's experience to combat hooliganism so everyone in Indonesia are enlightened about how they deal with this form of crime currently untouched.

I brought up this serious arrogance Indonesian netizens have to law-abiding fans, to international audience, as I don't know where I should take this issue.

In final note, bringing Persija and football hooliganism to local Asian Games thread is now as sensitive as bringing religion to Skyscrapercity.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ I'm trully understand what you mean....

I saw your comment in local thread too...
Tbh, it was really a sad day for GBK Sport Complex.... 
As soon they will be renovated, the issues are still going same again...

Hopefully they can fix those as soon as possible...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Next Page -->_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG : Road To 2018 Asian Games*

  ​


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*BMX Track Pulomas*
Architect by *Tom Ritz Designs*, who also worked on BMX Beijing 2008, London 2012, Rio 2016, and Asian Games 2010 Guangzhou

*@tomritzdesigns*









*
@ruziehizbullah*





































*@soepalmer*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta Athletes' Village, Kemayoran*












































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Velodrome, Rawamangun*


















_Source_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Coffee & Tea House and Elevated Parking Building*



































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta Athletes' Village, Kemayoran*



































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG : Road To 2018 Asian Games - Light Rail Transit Progress*

*Jakabaring Sport City LRT Station*
_Exterior_

by *bakaneko*

_Interior_


























by *Obbi*, *@lrtsumselofficial*, *Nanda*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG : Road To 2018 Asian Games*

by *bakaneko*


*Gelora Sriwijaya Stadium*


*Jakabaring Stadium Plaza Renovation*


*INASGOC Sub-Headquarter (HQ) Office Palembang* - Sport Science Centre Jakabaring


*Drinking Fountain*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA : Road To 2018 Asian Games*

*BMX Track Pulomas, Jakarta*
Architect by *Tom Ritz Designs* (*@tomritzdesigns*)


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA : Road To 2018 Asian Games*

*Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex , Senayan, Jakarta*


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Velodrome, Rawamangun*


















*Jakarta International Equestrian Park, Pulomas*








Source : _Sigid Kurniawan/ANTARA FOTO_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG : Road To 2018 Asian Games*

_Jakabaring Tennis Courts_









_Jakabaring Lake_









_Jakabaring Bowling Center_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA : Road To 2018 Asian Games*


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

amazing job Jakarta!!


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Thanks... 

*Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex, Jakarta*


























_Source_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*PALEMBANG : Road To 2018 Asian Games - Light Rail Transit Progress*

_Palembang LRT Rolling Stock_ for 2018 Asian Games


























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JAKARTA : Road To 2018 Asian Games*

*Construction of Elevated Parking Building, GBK Sports Complex, JKT*


























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Velodrome Rawamangun*


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*2018 Asian Games Venues Cluster Plan*



_Still need little bit revision, there're some placement in this map that aren't in actual places._


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Road to 18•8•18
Opening Ceremony 2018 Asian Games Jakarta-Palembang in GBK Main Stadium, Jakarta*
_#SaveTheSurprise_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_*IBC Construction*_









_Photos of the IBC construction and the hand over of the venue to IGBS and INASGOC._


> IGBS is pleased to inform RHBs that the construction of the International Broadcast Centre (IBC) for the 18th Asian Games Jakarta Palembang 2018 commenced on 4 June 2018, when the official handover of the venue took place. The first stage of the construction was completed on 18 June 2018. The IBC will house all production and broadcast facilities, including all RHBs’ unilateral services and areas. The IBC will be based at the Jakarta Convention Centre (JCC) in Exhibition Hall B. The JCC spans around 120,000 m2 and will accommodate the Main Press Centre (MPC) and the IBC. The Jakarta Convention Centre will host several sports such as fencing, wrestling and various forms of martial arts during the 18th Asian Games Jakarta Palembang 2018.
> 
> Source : _*asiangames2018.igbs.tv*_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Sport Complex Signage*


raihanaulia said:


> *'Venue Name' Signage*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*More GBK Sport Complex*


raihanaulia said:


> *Baseball Stadium*
> _Surrounding Area Revitalization_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Stadium*
Stretched Membrane Ceiling Installation - _Almost Done_
Mimic like Water Waves









Source :
https://www.instagram.com/fauzanzikry/
https://www.instagram.com/rudydodo/
https://www.instagram.com/michaelbillie/


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Coffee Tea House GBK*








_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang*
by *Tommy Bernadus*

_Nearby Entry Gate & LRT line_









_Asiad Branding_









_Countdown Clock_









_Gelora Sriwijaya Stadium for Woman Football Venue_









_Pedestrian_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Shuttle Bus_









_Jakabaring Shooting Range_









_Jakabaring Lake for Sprint Canoe & Rowing_


















_Sprint Canoe & Rowing Permanent Tribune_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Sport Complex*


westlondonbloke said:


> Main Cauldron Progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

GBK Culinary Forest Plaza


westlondonbloke said:


>


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Next


westlondonbloke said:


> Coffee Tea House


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang*
by *SkyscraperCity Palembang
*
_Beach Volleyball Venue_



























_Wall Climbing Venue_









_Sprint Canoe & Rowing Permanent Tribune_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang*
by *SkyscraperCity Palembang
*
_Plaza Renovation_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*President of Indonesia, Jokowi checked final preparations at GBK Sport Complex.*
_Bung Karno (First Indonesia's President behind 4th Asian Games 1962 in Jakarta) Statue in GBK Sport Complex was revealed to the public._









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*President ‘Jokowi’ tours main sports hub of 18th Asian Games*











> Jakarta, Indonesia, June 25, 2018: The President of the Republic of Indonesia, Joko Widodo, toured the Gelora Bung Karno (GBK) sports complex in Jakarta on Monday afternoon as the countdown continues to the 18th Asian Games.
> 
> “With 53 days to go to the opening of the Asian Games, I wanted to check on the readiness of the venues and the preparations for the Opening Ceremony on August 18,” said the President.
> 
> ...


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

wow all the venues look amazing and well done! Do you think guys that Jakarta can be a potential bid for the Olympics in the future?


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^
Indonesia NOC was targeting a possible bid for the 2032 Olympic... Or maybe 2036...
-> _https://www.insidethegames.biz/arti...games-jakarta-palembang-2018-president-claims_


For me personally, if the government can reduce Jakarta's traffic jam to the lowest level and improve the public infrastructure to the highest level; we can bidding soon. As we can see, hosting an Olympic game isn’t cheap. The funds needed for the game are also needed for the country’s basic needs, like public infrastructure, education, health care, etc.

We still have a long way to go to prepare those things, we shall see...
Or... Before trying the Summer Games, maybe start from becoming host of IOC Session or Summer YOG...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jet Ski Venue - Ancol Bay, Jakarta*




_Source_


















_Source_


*Squash Venue - GBK, Jakarta*









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*OCA to host joint Korea meeting in Jakarta*


> Jakarta, Indonesia, June 27, 2018: The Olympic Council of Asia will meet with representatives from the National Olympic Committees of Korea and DPR Korea in Jakarta, Indonesia, on Thursday, June 28 to discuss joint participation in the 18th Asian Games.
> 
> The two Koreas have already agreed to march together in the Opening Ceremony on August 18 behind the Unification Flag, and the discussions will now focus on the possibility of unified Korean teams in certain sports.
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Mascot Statues at Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang*














































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Source_




























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Sneak Peak* 
Road To Opening Ceremony
2018 Asian Games Jakarta-Palembang, Indonesia






_Come rain, come shine, nothing will hamper the *#EnergyOfAsia* of more than 5000 passionate people into bringing a spectacular *#AsianGames2018* Opening Ceremony._


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakabaring Palembang LRT Station*













































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta LRT*
*Kelapa Gading - Velodrome*


















_Source_










_The Velodrome_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Palembang LRT*
*Airport - Jakabaring Sport City*


















































_Source : *SkyscraperCity Palembang Instagram*_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Men Football Stadiums*
_Source : *PT. Harapan Jaya Lestarindo Instagram*_

*Wibawa Mukti Stadium, Cikarang, West Java*




























*Patriot Stadium, Bekasi, West Java*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Opening Ceremony Preparations @ GBK Main Stadium, Jakarta*
_Source : *Wishnutama Instagram*_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Palembang Int'l Airport LRT Station*













































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Palembang LRT*



bakaneko said:


> ​


----------



## iJosh (Jul 15, 2010)

eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Patriot Stadium, Bekasi, West Java*


is it just me or does that roof look... crooked?


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ No, that's the real shape of this stadium...









https://teropongindonesia.com/2018/...katkan-fasilitas-stadion-patriot-chandrabaga/

*Another Men Football Stadium*
*Pakansari Stadium, Bogor, West Java*









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*2 more weeks*
*Look Of The Games Overlay @ GBK Sport Complex, Jakarta*









_Source_









_Source_



















_Main Cauldron Final Progress_








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Look Of The Games Overlay @ GBK Aquatics Center, Jakarta*



























_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*International Broadcast Center*









_Source_




































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Kemayotan Ahtletes' Village, Jakarta*









_Source_









_Source_



























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Men Football Stadium*
*Wibawa Mukti Stadium, Cikarang, West Java*













































_Source_


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

So excited now


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Thanks... 

*Wibawa Mukti Stadium, Cikarang, West Java*



























_Source_

*Patriot Stadium, Bekasi, West Java*









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta sidewalk revamp to finish before Asian Games*

_Pedestrians in Jakarta, who have never known the privilege of spacious and comfortable sidewalks, have begun to enjoy the walkways along Jl. Sudirman and Jl. MH Thamrin, which have been renovated ahead of the Asian Games.

Source : 
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/08/08/pedestrians-enjoy-modern-sidewalks.html_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Athletes' Village*

*Jakarta - Kemayoran*









_Source_









_Source_

*Palembang - Jakabaring*









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Main Press Center*

*Jakarta Convention Center (JCC) - Jakarta*









_Source_









_Source_

*Sriwijaya Promotion Center (SPC) - Palembang*


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*International Broadcaster Center*
_Jakarta Convention Center_




































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Dining Hall, Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang*




































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Men Football Stadiums*
*Pakansari Stadium, Bogor, West Java*









_Source_

*Si Jalak Harupat Stadium, Bandung Regency, West Java*



























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin II International Airport Palembang*




































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakabaring Shooting Range, Palembang*


















_Source_

*GBK Aquatic Center, Jakarta*









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


----------



## elfathermex (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys, does anyone knows where can I watch the opening ceremony online? I'm from Mexico and I need a website where I can get access to the games without needing a VPN. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## inBaliTimur (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ The opening ceremony didn't start until 18 August, so I can't pinpoint if INASGOC's official Youtube may subject to geoblock. However, Emtek (who held broadcasting rights for 2018 Asiad) have their own streaming site named Vidio.com, I assume you can watch the ceremony from this site in Mexico. Remember: this site's streaming is quite bumpy!


----------



## elfathermex (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I'll be paying attention to any updates on these websites.i hope I can watch it without the bumpy experience. Thanks !


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Koreas Extend Conciliatory Steps to Asian Games*
By The Associated Press
Aug. 9, 2018



> North Korean athletes, headed by North Korean Vice Sports Minister Won Kil U, prepare to leave the Pyongyang international airport in Pyongyang, North Korea, to participate in the 18th Asian Games Friday, Aug. 10, 2018. The war-separated rivals will take their reconciliation steps to the Asian Games in Jakarta and Palembang, Indonesia, where *North and South Korea will jointly march in the opening ceremony and field combined teams in basketball, rowing and canoeing.* (AP Photo/Cha Song Ho)
> 
> https://apnews.com/8d8f5d3681cb4b6588e44dedf81a0231


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Athletes' Village Jakabaring Palembang*



























Source : https://sport.detik.com/180927/d-4160575/wisma-atlet-palembang-sambut-hangat-peserta-asian-games/


*Accreditation Center SMB II International Airport Palembang*


















Source : https://www.instagram.com/p/BmP6CddlEno


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang*
_Sepak Takraw Venue_


















Source: https://sumsel.antaranews.com/foto/338886/persiapan-arena-sepak-takraw/


_Beach Volleyball Venue_









Source: https://sumsel.antaranews.com/foto/338926/persiapan-arena-voli-pantai/2









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BmVO_EjgE_w









Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BmXg8ihAaeA


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*One week to go!!!*

*GBK Sport Complex, Jakarta*




































Source: https://news.detik.com/foto-news/d-4161591/jelang-asian-games-kawasan-gbk-makin-kece/


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Source: https://news.detik.com/foto-news/d-4161591/jelang-asian-games-kawasan-gbk-makin-kece/


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Kemayoran Athletes' Village Jakarta*









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_

_Dining Hall_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*JiExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta*













































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Venues at GBK Sport Complex, Jakarta*

*GBK Hockey Center*





























*Indoor Volleyball Main Venue*











*Softball Venue*









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center, Jakarta*









_Source_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Velodrome, Rawamangun*


















_Source_

*Jakarta International Equestrian Park, Pulomas*









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Aquatic Center, Jakarta*


















_Source_


*Kemayoran Athletes' Village Jakarta*









_Source_









_Source_


*International Broadcast Center*









_Source_


----------



## inBaliTimur (Aug 11, 2011)

elfathermex said:


> Ok, I'll be paying attention to any updates on these websites.i hope I can watch it without the bumpy experience. Thanks !


^^ Just an update that Asian Games streaming via YouTube is blocked inside Indonesia - and not just us, all of Asia and Australia, fringes of Africa, Peru and Venezuela are subject to blocking so you may find this a relief (because Mexico is not on block list). If Asian Games streaming on Vidio.com experience problem then YouTube is your saviour.

Apologise for late notice, the Asian Games have been rolling with football.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ I think because most of disallowed countries have their own Official Broadcaster, so they must watch the games from their broadcaster in their countries...

Beyond those countries, they can enjoy the games via YouTube... 






*Handball Venue*
Popki Hall, Cibubur, West Java



























_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Men Football Matches (U-23)*
_Preliminary Round_ - Sunday, Aug 12nd, 2018
Patriot Chandrabhaga Stadium, Bekasi

_Palestine (2) vs (1) Lao PDR_




_Chinese Taipei (0) vs (4) Indonesia_



http://www.the-afc.com/news/afcsection/group-a-matchday-two#nolink


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gelora Bung Karno Sport Complex, Jakarta*



























_Source_

_GBK Softball Venue_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

_Walking around GBK Sport Complex, Jakarta_





*5G Trial Test for 2018 Asian Games by Telkomsel*









_Automatic Electric Car Trial Test_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Asian Games organizers: Athletes ‘surprised’ facilities in Indonesia better than South Korea*











The athletes who have touched down in Jakarta and Palembang wowed by athlete villages and expressed satisfaction with the facilities they would use, said the Indonesia Asian Games 2018 Organizing Committee (Inasgoc).
“They were very surprised that the facilities in Indonesia are better than in Incheon,” Inasgoc Chairman Erick Thohir said today as quoted by Kompas. He was referring to the 2014 Asian Games hosted by South Korea.
In all, South Korea spent US$2 billion on hosting the 2014 Asian Games while Indonesia was reportedly to spend around IDR32 trillion (US$2.2 billion) on hosting the 2018 Asian Games.

https://megapolitan.kompas.com/read...kaget-fasilitas-di-indonesia-lebih-bagus-dari

*****

*Indonesia Aims to Better Incheon's Asian Games Record in Spectator Numbers *











Organizers of the 2018 Asian Games hope to attract more than 1.3 million spectators to the various sporting events, which will take place in Jakarta and Palembang, South Sumatra, between Aug. 18 and Sept. 2. 
The Indonesia Asian Games Organizing Committee (Inasgoc) has come up with multiple strategies to attract more spectators, one of which is to provide students with 15 percent discounts on tickets for any Asian Games event. 
The committee has also persuaded bus operator TransJakarta to provide free rides on selected days. Commuters will be allowed to travel for free on any busway route on Aug 17 - Sep 2.

Besides selling tickets to locals, Inasgoc has also received requests for significant numbers of tickets for certain sports events from participating nations' Olympic committees, e.g. Japan and Korea have expressed interest in buying tickets wholesale for baseball and softball, the sports in which they have been dominant.
With the event expected to attract around 15,000 athletes and officials from 45 countries, Inasgoc ticketing director Sarman Simanjorang believes Indonesia can surpass the previous record of 1.3 million Asian Games spectators set by Incheon, South Korea, four years ago. 

http://jakartaglobe.id/sports/indon...eons-asian-games-record-in-spectator-numbers/


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakabaring Athletes' Village & Dining Hall, Palembang*


















_Source_


















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Main Press Center*
*Jakarta Convention Center (JCC) - Jakarta*






































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Athletes' Arrival @ Kemayoran Athletes' Village, Jakarta*















































_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Basketball Arena, Jakarta*









Source









Source


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*GBK Sport Complex, Jakarta*









_Source_









_Source_









_Source_


*Ampera Bridge, Palembang*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*On your mark, get set, go! Stay up to speed with the 2018 Asian Games*


> After 56 years, the Asian Games are coming back to Indonesia. This Saturday, thousands of athletes from 45 nations in Asia will go for gold in Jakarta and Palembang, the two cities hosting the games this year. Here are some ways you can get in on the action.
> 
> *Track your country’s victories with Search*
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Athletes' Village*

_Kemayoran, Jakarta_








_Source_

_Jakabaring, Palembang_








_Source_









_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Gymnastic Venue @ JIExpo Kemayoran*








_Source_

*Openning Ceremony of Asian Games Main Media Center*








_Source_

*Welcoming Ceremony & Flag Rising at Athletes' Village Jakarta*

















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jakarta International Velodrome, Rawamangun*

















_Source_









_Source_

*Jakarta International Velodrome, Rawamangun*

















_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jetski Indonesia Academy, Ancol Bay, Jakarta for Jetski Venue*


























_Source_

*Gelora Sriwijaya Stadium, Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang for Woman Football Matches*








_Source_


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Skateboarding & Sport Climbing Venues JSC, Palembang*

















_Source_

*Tennis Court, JSC, Palembang*


























_Source_


----------



## elfathermex (Feb 27, 2009)

That's even better for me! Thanks a lot! I'll be following the games as much as I can. Good luck to all of the athletes! Specially Indonesians


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Thanks... :cheers:


*Indoor Volleyball Venue, Jakarta*



























_Source_


*GBK Sport Complex, Jakarta*
_2018 Asian Games Main Cluster, including IBC / MPC_











*GBK Main Stadium*
_Ceremonies and Athletics_









_Source_


----------



## ikarus360 (Oct 20, 2007)

For those who want to watch the opening ceremony on an official non-geoblocked stream.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO-JeWm-UVs


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I love the overall production... so unique that the cauldron is a volcano. I love the stage, the dances set on an elevated platform on a typical Indonesian setting. The dances were fun with beautiful costumes. Great culture


----------



## aegiscs (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Remembering Opening Ceremony*
_18-8-18_














































_Source : *Wishnutama 'Creative Director' Instagram*_


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Indonesia aims the 2032 SOG*










*SPECTACULAR*. Fireworks explode over the Gelora Bung Karno main stadium 
during the opening ceremony of the 2018 Asian Games in Jakarta.
 Photo by Arief Bagus/AFP​



> JAKARTA, Indonesia – Indonesia will bid to host the 2032 Summer Olympics, President Joko Widodo said Saturday, September 1, following its successful staging of the 18th Asian Games.
> 
> Widodo said the Asian Games, hosted in the cities of Jakarta and Palembang over the past two weeks, have proved the country has the ability to host the world's most prestigious multi-sports event.
> 
> ...


Source:
https://www.rappler.com/sports/specials/asian-games/210915-indonesia-bid-2032-olympics?utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1535796328


----------



## proprogress (Oct 11, 2017)

Watch my volunteering experience here in Asian Games 2018.


----------

